# "OFFICIAL" 2015 PA SHED Hunting Thread.....



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Well i didn't really anticipate starting this thread this early, but on a mid-morning hike to check one of my ground blinds I discoverd my first shed of the season.....I pulled 3 cards and didn't have any one-siders so the guy who dropped this dark 4-poitn side avoided the cams in that area. The side mesures 44 6/8" which I would guess puts him in the typical 3.5 year old range for this area. Not a giant, but we do't grow em here like they do in ohter parts of the country.




I started seriously shed hunting last year and man what a year....we netted 37 sheds...


Please understand these were found after 70+ hours of searching more than 45 miles....thanks to modern technology keeping track was rather simple...turn on the Map my Run app when I leave the truck, turn it off when I get back and review later. Length of time and miles recorded rather simply...It is also worthy of mention that on many of these excursions my wife, two children and father joined in...which theoretically would increase the milegae covered and time spent afiled by a factor of 3.5 (giving my 9-year old daughter a bit of a break :wink. We shared a lot of our experiences on teh 2014 thread and it was a blast keeping tabs with others in our immediate area and throughout the Keystone State. Here is a link to that thread if anyone is interested...
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2183775

Good luck to everyone who laces up the snow boots/shoes this year. We still have a few days left to put one on the ground, but know first hand, some of the bone is starting to drop. I hope this thread stays as alive and active as last year's - thinking maybe some of us could even connect and build big search party. If you haven't given shed hunting a try, you are missing a great oportunity to get outside, exercise, and spend some quality time with those who are important to you...

A few of my favorite shots from last year....
My daughter's first find....


The family hiking out after a full day hike (wife, Dad, son, daughter)


The largest find last year...can't find a single picture angle to do this thing justice. Measures just under 70” and I measured it 3x because of its unique shape it just didn’t seem that big. It is a heavy piece of bone weighing in at 1lb 10 ounces with a 21 7/8” main beam that sweeps all the way around. I could easily envision the tips almost touching. It has a 4” brow with a G2 and G3 both over 9” long and respectable G4 at 5 4/8”. The H1 measurement comes in 4 3/8 with the remaining 3 circumferences measurements all over 3”.



My wife's best find last year...A quick tape on this one grossed 58" of bone, wth 19 1/8" main beam and 4 6/8" bases with roughly perhaps an inch or two that the field mice enjoyed before we got to it. I think a spread credit of 18" would certainly be reasonable and if he matched the other side we would be looking at 134"...not at all shabby.



Again, Good Luck everyone!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Took a short walk today, I wouldn't really call it a shed hunting excursion more of a walk to check out a few stands along the creek, but I has my eyes peeled for some of than brown gold.

I had set some stands for the late season, but have not had the opportunity to get to them with the regularity that I had hoped for and I wanted to make sure that those stands ares still in good condition. I was fortunate enough to see 20+ deer on this walk including a handful of buck that were all carrying both sides. Good news is most of these deer were the general vicinity of the two stands that I have along the creek bottom and I am hoping to put a little time in those stands this week. Nothing like a home - run in the bottom of the 9th....

Joe


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Been scouting and crossbow hunting all late season. Haven't found a shed yet. Have heard many reports of bucks dropping already but still a little early.


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Never really shed hunted. Anyone give me pointers on best places to check?


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

nice find - way to kick off the year!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

DTales said:


> nice find - way to kick off the year!


Thanks bud....Happy New Year...hope you find some bone of your own this winter.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

PAdorn said:


> Never really shed hunted. Anyone give me pointers on best places to check?


Best places....late season food sources and travel routes (especially known escape routes - areas where they are typically running). Focus on creek and fence crossings and bedding areas, especially those that get the first morning sun. Going out just after a rain is always good as the bone does stand out a little better.

Most important and without a doubt the most difficult....EYES DOWN!!!! From the first time we entered the hardwoods as predators we are taught to keep our heads up, eyes far out in front searching for those horizontal lines in the forest of vertical growth, as well as, the flip of a tail or flick of an ear. When you are shed hunting you need resist the temptation and habits and keep your eyes focused on the ground. It is much more difficult than it sounds, at least at first.

If you check out last year's thread (link posted in the first post of this thread) you will see many field shot of bone on the ground as they were found. They can hide very well....

Lot's of fun, great exercise, and best of all it all outdoors. 

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Thanks Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

PAdorn said:


> Thanks Joe


No problem....good luck!

Joe


----------



## PSU Joe (Sep 30, 2011)

Checked my cameras yesterday and one nice eight pointer has dropped one side. Everyone else still holding their bone. Have to travel for work this week so only next Saturday to hunt for me then hopefully will log some miles to find some sheds.


----------



## BuckTeeth (Apr 12, 2012)

Way to go, nice score! Havent seen any bucks dropping yet in the south western part of the state, all have had full head gear still.


----------



## WOODSMAN416 (Aug 9, 2008)

"especially known escape routes"

Do deer have special escape routes planned out in advance? I always thought they just ran away.


----------



## Lcavok99 (Aug 13, 2014)

Was in the woods yesterday and checking my camera when randomly a buck walked by me 10 yards away, i kid you not. He just walked by and kept going till he disappeared. I just stayed super still and he never saw me, never had a deer came that close to me before while walking in the woods. By the way the buck had both sides of his antlers dropped.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

WOODSMAN416 said:


> "especially known escape routes"
> 
> Do deer have special escape routes planned out in advance? I always thought they just ran away.


That is what most people think, but in many cases, *especially in suburbia*, they certainly have preferred escape routes. I can tell you with better than 80% certainty, that if I walk along our oak ridge with a West wind most deer that spook will spook to the SE into the creek bottom. If I enter the area that we refer to as the driveway bedding area from the East, again with better than 80% certainty, any deer spooking will be leaving from the SW corner heading into a different creek bottom. This particular bottom has a horse pasture fence that they will jump or slide under/through and is an area were I will get one or two sheds each year. My Pop picked up this unique 6-point side along that fence last season....
 

a buddy picked this one up years ago about 40 yards from the fence...


I can't say that I only shed hunt areas that I am this familiar with, but when I am on the property that I know best, I can almost predict where I will find one or two. I know many of their preferred escapes routes as I have hunted this property rather intimately for the last 22 years. Again suburbia does lend itself to being able to map deer traffic a little easier than the other areas of big woods as roadways, housing developments, strip malls, business plazas etc...shape deer movement. However, anyone who hunts suburbia knows that doesn't necessarily always translate into success.

You can help yourself nab a few antlers significantly by providing supplemental feed throughout the winter. My advice to private property owners...whatever supplement you use, have the feed area set up in a field, preferably close to the middle of the field. You will be surprised what you may find in and around the feed area. By keeping in the feed site in the middle of an opening you are accomplishing several tasks to help with finding sheds....first you are increasing the odds that deer will *gather* after dark, a feed site in the cover of the hardwoods promote more of a browse through type of an environment, however, if deer have to venture out into an open field they prefer to do it under the cover of darkness. Trust me, they will find the food source and as their natural feed becomes scarce, they will gather at the feed site, gatherings around a food source tend to increase tension and there is often light sparring and bumping all increasing the odds of an antler falling off. The fact it is in the field helps you to be better be able to find them too. For those that go looking for them, you know what I mean when I say they have a tendency to be able to hide in plain sight. Take for example this antler that I found in 2012 in the middle of a gas line....I had walked the gas line 2x and was on my way back for a third and I bent down to tie my boot and I saw this.....


zoomed


The antler the was under there is the antler located in the upper left hand portion of the picture, the one with the broken G3...pretty nice side to find, but all I noticed was the tip...


Here is another one that I only found because I dropped my phone, bent down to pick it up and saw just a tip.....


Zoomed


The antler



If I could offer just another small piece of advice - if you are moving toward a winter supplement site, especially one where you will be keeping it full - please consider alternatives to just straight corn. I don't want to open that debate again, as it has been discussed here on several occasions, even very recently. Alfalfa is a great additive, many chain retailers like Walmart and Dick's Sporting Goods run clearance sales on supplements like Acorn and Chestnut Rage, as well as, many others than can be mixed with alfalfa and corn - dried molasses is another great additive, even simple trace minerals can help....

Hope I gave a few more ideas!

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice find! I'm still trying to get one with both sides still attached! Tough hunting for me so far.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

HNTRDAVE said:


> Nice find! I'm still trying to get one with both sides still attached! Tough hunting for me so far.


I know what you mean - I got two new stands all situated for these last two weeks and now this weather moves in and the buck are starting to drop their antlers...I did get eyes on a nice 10 and 8 while I was out. The 10 is the same one that I have been after most of the season. I was very encouraged to spot him still alive at this time of the year. I will be scoping a cut corn field at dark tonight, if they venture out again, especially in this crap. That will tell me they are holding close and I will be one of those two new stands I set this week waiting on them...

Joe


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

I'll be out there looking soon!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Spent a wet hour and a half this morning looking for half of "freak" buck w/o success.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Mathias said:


> Spent a wet hour and a half this morning looking for half of "freak" buck w/o success.


Doesn't it kill you....you know it is out there ........ SOMEWHERE:mg::mg::mg:

I bet I spent close to 20 hours looking for the match to the big antler I showcased in the first post as my biggest from last year. Even spotted the deer still carrying the right side on one occasion. In hindsight, I likely pushed him from that area as I was there almost every day for 10 days in a row, even if for just 30 minutes or so. Never found the right side, got a picture of him or saw him again. He probably dropped the antler in someone's backyard and got hit by a truck on I-95....that is the way my luck usually goes. I ran 7-10 cams in that area from April through Oct and he never made an appearance. I'd give him a conservative score of 150", HUGE, especially if I were to tell you where I found the shed in 5D.

Joe


----------



## fatsbucknut (Apr 29, 2005)

12-Ringer said:


> Most important and without a doubt the most difficult....EYES DOWN!!!!



This is the truth and the hardest part for me.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Joe, do tell !!!


----------



## CJC98 (Feb 6, 2014)

Check out our new shed hunting video. Shed Fever. Whitetail, mule deer and elk sheds


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

CJC98 said:


> Check out our new shed hunting video. Shed Fever. Whitetail, mule deer and elk sheds



Nice...

Joe


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

still got a couple weeks left of bow season and would love to put a doe in the feezer yet. I normally dont start untill late Feb/ March anyways. last year was deep snow and made it almost impossible to walk around untill March. this year is going to be a cakewalk unless it starts to turn snowy by the end of the month.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Got a PIC of my freak buck over night. He's lost both sides now. Looked a bit today without success.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Mathias said:


> Got a PIC of my freak buck over night. He's lost both sides now. Looked a bit today without success.


OMG - must be driving you nuts:mg:...I know I'd go insane, probably take a day off of work and spend the entire time looking....

I was out this morning before work, passed on a basket racked 6 point. Saw 1/2 dozen doe, one was huge!!! As the deer got close I could clearly see the bloody spots on top of his head. I marked the trail he came from and went back on my lunch break. Did a very short/quick walk through and didn't spot anything. Didn't want to tear the place up too bad as my cousin was coming out to hunt the afternoon, plus I had to get back to the office. My cousin was on stand by 1:30 and only saw 1-doe and it was running from something.

I parked in a small lot after work to see if the three buck appeared in the cut corn and sure enough they all filed in passing by what looked to be roughly 45 yards from the latest stand. With any luck I can get in there mid-day this week and wait to see. I need a decent E wind and that is pretty rare for my area. 

Joe


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

NE wind tomorrow. I'll be out.....


----------



## bowhunter4413 (Oct 21, 2014)

they aint started dropping yet here in GA that ive noticed yet


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Mathias said:


> NE wind tomorrow. I'll be out.....


Good luck!

Joe


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Mathias said:


>


SWEET!!!!! That looks like a left over from last year with all that moss/algae (unless that is just the angle or something) and if it is, it is in great shape. Great find Matt, CONGRATS!!!

Joe


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

found a match set on december 24th. See if I can get pics up


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)




----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Thanks Joe, definitely last years, the area is so thick, I have high expectations.

Nice find Charman!


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I have 3 cameras out in the Beaver County part of 2A and have not seen any bucks with their antlers dropped yet. Now that season has ended for this area, Sunday around 11AM I went to check 2 of the cameras and put out a small amount of corn/feed attractant. As I was driving up the road after checking the 2nd camera I saw what I believe to be the same 3 bucks I saw about a week ago while hunting. They all still had both antlers. Yesterday, I went to my 3rd camera which is on the same property as the 2nd camera and I had a video of those 3 bucks on January 9th. I will give it 3 to 4 weeks and then go back in to check cameras and look for sheds. I found more beds than I have ever seen in one area. I had probably between 15 to 20 deer beds within 75 yards of my stand and 1 camera. 

I have 2 other cameras in the Allegheny County part of 2A, so there is still a doe only season in. I can't put out attractant there until after the 24th. I have already passed on a lot of doe and am not interested in shooting another this year. That and the chance of accidently shooting a shed buck mistaking it for a doe is not something I am interested in. I will go check those 2 cams and put out some attractant after the 24th. I guess for the next few weeks I will just hunt OH where I can still shoot a buck.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Great find Char....and on Chriatmas Eve too boot. Merry Christmas to you...took me 4 years before I found my first matched set. I did land 2 last year and my dad also picked dip one.

Good luck if you're searching for more...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Mathias said:


> Thanks Joe, definitely last years, the area is so thick, I have high expectations.
> 
> Nice find Charman!


Eyes low and go slow...I have had GREAT luck picking up sheds year after year in the same general areas. I'd bet there are more close, if not now, by Valentines Day.

Good luck and congrats again!

Joe


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Theres is a group of like 10 bucks hanging on this one hillside and its really thick. As of last weekend cams say they still have them. I was really shocked to find that matching set so early. At first I thought it was last years in great shape, but it was fresh for sure


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ever see that video where Tim Wells shoots that buck and it takes off instantly dropping both sides, I saw it on Murrays Moon Beams video that I got on here. They never recovered it and Im pretty sure had a pic later on if memory serves me right.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Charman03 said:


> Theres is a group of like 10 bucks hanging on this one hillside and its really thick. As of last weekend cams say they still have them. I was really shocked to find that matching set so early. At first I thought it was last years in great shape, but it was fresh for sure


Sounds like a prime location....good luck!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Needed a break from the office nonsense so I spent my lunch walking a nearby firebreak...jumped two small deer - found zero antlers....at this point I have a total of 4 hours spent looking and one shed to show for it....

Joe


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Joe, where do you find the alfalfa for the bait stations? I'm thinking alfalfa, corn and dry molasses like you stated.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

also, the bucks im getting on cam are still carrying


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Charman03 said:


> Joe, where do you find the alfalfa for the bait stations? I'm thinking alfalfa, corn and dry molasses like you stated.


I've had decent luck at the local Agway - the real hard part is making sure it is all alfalfa as the deer won't eat hay - I lucked out last year and got a bale that mixed wheat and alfalfa - 

If you have any stables nearby, you should ask there - a few guys at Ryers helped me out last year - price was a little better than Agway as well...

You can also get the Alfalfa cubes - I know TSC carries them in 50lb bags - I will say the deer didn't seem to favor them as much as the busted up bale...but if they didn't have the option, I'd bet they would have gobbled them up....

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Charman03 said:


> also, the bucks im getting on cam are still carrying


me too - most on cam are still carrying - however, I am seeing a few with one side on the way in and out of the office AND I certainly saw the baldy last week - his spots were pretty raw - I was thinking he likely dropped earlier that day/over night.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Was able to get 90-minutes in today in a small area surrounded by business offices and found this unique 4-point (I guess)....



Joe


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Nice find and thanks for the alfalfa info. I had a buck on cam a few years ago similar to that shed


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> Was able to get 90-minutes in today in a small area surrounded by business offices and found this unique 4-point (I guess)....
> 
> 
> 
> Joe



Congrats on the shed joe! Still way to much snow up this way, and plenty of bucks holding. I did manage a trip out last sunday, and the deer sign was unbelievable, a few hundred yards of oak ridge all torn up,it seemed like the deer were traveling everywhere, no sheds were to be found however. How much snow do you have your way? Judging by the picture, hardly any. That is a very interesting/ unique antler Congrats!!!

I found this antler a few weekends ago, in the quehanna area, it is not a shed but a break off, which i imagined happenend sometime in november. I was happy regardless though








I found these last year in late april, I never got around to posting them, It took roughly 15 excursions over 150 miles to find these Pa elk sheds








The following weekend after i found the break off antler, I took a friend with me, and he found an old 4pt side from last year. I walked within 100 yards of it last year and never saw it, a shame it is slightly chewed but had good mass


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Charman03 said:


> View attachment 2133299



Those are beauties Charman. Congrats!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

John_pro said:


> Congrats on the shed joe! Still way to much snow up this way, and plenty of bucks holding. I did manage a trip out last sunday, and the deer sign was unbelievable, a few hundred yards of oak ridge all torn up,it seemed like the deer were traveling everywhere, no sheds were to be found however. How much snow do you have your way? Judging by the picture, hardly any. That is a very interesting/ unique antler Congrats!!!
> 
> I found this antler a few weekends ago, in the quehanna area, it is not a shed but a break off, which i imagined happenend sometime in november. I was happy regardless though
> View attachment 2135171
> ...



nice John - those elk sheds are SWEET - that 4-point side is nice too - just imagine what broke that off??? Must be a giant out there somewhere...

Joe


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

If I actually could find sheds and found enough of them, I'd make them into a light fixture.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Slightly off topic, but when will you guys start getting mineral sites set up? What kind of stuff will you use? I typically put down a white salt block, but looking to switch it up. Any good mineral site recipes.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I start my mineral sites April 1 - I use a combo of Dumors Spring Mineral mix, dried molasses, and cracked corn at my sites. I will also use any alfalfa that I may have left from the winter. I will run them like this for a few weeks and slowly stop the corn...

Joe


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

I normally get them started in the beginning of April. I take a trophy rock and break it into 3 smaller rocks, then use trace mineral salt that you can find at any tractor supply. 

Trophy rocks are pretty pricey that's why I break them up ha, I like to have something to leach into the soil with the rainfall. I slap a camera over these sites and the pics come rolling in.


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Same here. I start first part of April. I normally just use mineral blocks and dried molasses


----------



## Eddie12 (Jan 20, 2008)

Cool thread Joe can't wait to get out and about in a couple of weeks in search of some bone. It's normally just a nice walk in the woods and some good exercise but a lot of fun to say the least.


----------



## Genin (Dec 28, 2014)

I've never shed hunted but this thread has me motivated. I'm going to do it next weekend for sure.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

My cousin and his girlfriend put in about 2 hours today and came up empty.

Joe


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

Genin said:


> I've never shed hunted but this thread has me motivated. I'm going to do it next weekend for sure.


Definately give it a try!!! I used to be one of those guys who would question why would u want to look around for discarded antlers. After I found my first shed , which was a matching set laying side by side. It was also a buck I had on trail cam, nevertheless I was hooked. Now I spend hundreds of miles each winter looking for whitetail and elk sheds. 

Give it a try! You have nothing to lose, the worst case scenario you spend a few hours enjoying beautiful Pa winter scenery, incorporate friends and family that makes it even better.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

John_pro said:


> Definately give it a try!!! I used to be one of those guys who would question why would u want to look around for discarded antlers. After I found my first shed , which was a matching set laying side by side. It was also a buck I had on trail cam, nevertheless I was hooked. Now I spend hundreds of miles each winter looking for whitetail and elk sheds.
> 
> Give it a try! You have nothing to lose, the worst case scenario you spend a few hours enjoying beautiful Pa winter scenery, incorporate friends and family that makes it even better.


x2 on that.
started shed hunting about 6 years ago and my first ever find was a matching set laying side by side in 2011' felt like i had hit the lotto , had walked many miles in previous years and never found nothing more then deadheads.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I would agree....I have found a level of enjoyment that I could have never anticipated. The exercise is a bonus and the fact that my wife and two kids really enjoy too is the icing on the cake.

I have roughly 6 hours in so far covering a little less than 4-miles and only have two to show for it...BUT...I haven't hit some of my best areas yet....I don't want to push them out before they drop their antlers. I usually ramp up my efforts around Valentines Day.

Joe


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

You just gotta love the rush when you finally find what your looking for. When you spend all day looking for a tip of a tine, the curve of a main beam. Then the moment it is right in front of you, it's a memorable moment. Every shed you collect tells a story of an adventure. 

I'm with you joe, I'm biding my time, when the yearlings and 2.5 yr olds show up shed I hit it hard. So far 8 bucks on public ground are still holding, Valentine's day is when I get serious.

I'm hoping for 30+ whitetail and 5 elk sheds, I might need the AT community to hold me to those numbers &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Right there with you John...I grabbed 37 last year, my Pop was right around 20. He won't be my partner this spring as he tore his Achilles and will likely be unable to hike the miles. That would mean 57 could be available, but I'd be happy to get close to 30 again. Most in this area think that is impossible, but then again a fee had to see my collection for themselves before they believed it too....

No elk in my area, I wouldn't be opposed to traveling, just wouldn't know where to go...

Joe


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> Right there with you John...I grabbed 37 last year, my Pop was right around 20. He won't be my partner this spring as he tore his Achilles and will likely be unable to hike the miles. That would mean 57 could be available, but I'd be happy to get close to 30 again. Most in this area think that is impossible, but then again a fee had to see my collection for themselves before they believed it too....
> 
> No elk in my area, I wouldn't be opposed to traveling, just wouldn't know where to go...
> 
> ...


37 is a really respectable number you should be proud, it's not easy pickings in pa. I'm hoping for some really nice quality antlers this year, with the amount of bruiser bucks I've had on trail cam, they are out there for sure. It's just finding them haha!

The elk are a little different, I live within a 20 min drive of some huge state gamelands with a respectable elk population, they are tricky to find because there is soo many elk shed hunters it's not even funny. They have a tendency to drop in food sources at night, so to secure them you basically hit the SGL foodplots and remediated areas at first light and pick them up before anyone else does. They do drop on trails and bedding areas but then u really gotta put the miles in.


If your ever in the st Marys/ elk county area in April I wouldn't be opposed to showing you around, I couldn't guarantee success, because I come home empty handed more times than not, but there is always a chance you could bring one home haha.

My best wishes to your pop, I hope he has a speedy recovery, I imagine he's chomping at the bit to get outdoors.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> You just gotta love the rush when you finally find what your looking for. When you spend all day looking for a tip of a tine, the curve of a main beam. Then the moment it is right in front of you, it's a memorable moment. Every shed you collect tells a story of an adventure


This.

Though not from PA I had to check in, I love shed hunting and felt the desire to see some pics.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

John_pro said:


> 37 is a really respectable number you should be proud, it's not easy pickings in pa. I'm hoping for some really nice quality antlers this year, with the amount of bruiser bucks I've had on trail cam, they are out there for sure. It's just finding them haha!
> 
> The elk are a little different, I live within a 20 min drive of some huge state gamelands with a respectable elk population, they are tricky to find because there is soo many elk shed hunters it's not even funny. They have a tendency to drop in food sources at night, so to secure them you basically hit the SGL foodplots and remediated areas at first light and pick them up before anyone else does. They do drop on trails and bedding areas but then u really gotta put the miles in.
> 
> ...


Sweet - thanks for the offer and as for coming home empty handed, I know what you mean, ESPECIALLY if you are out by yourself. Our most successful days were when we had a group or at least in pairs and we approached the task with some degree of a plan. Grid searching has been very good to us, even me personally- takes a lot of time and you might walk 2-miles, and yet never leave the 3 acre lot as you are working overlapping searches. I used to believe that distance was important - I have learned that careful searching is more important. On one occasion last year, after a couple of hours of searching, my dad and I were standing about 4-feet apart having a drink and deciding our next action plan. I dropped the cap to my bottle and when I looked down, this is what I saw....



We had walked this area pretty hard for more than 2-hours walking within feet of this antler.

If you really want to increase your odds of success - I suggest these few tips....
go out after a rain and when the sun is NOT very bright - the bone sticks out a little better against the wet ground cover.

go out in partners or small groups (we make a great game of it - you find an antler, you yell out "BINGO" everyone gathers, we snap a pic of the antler as it lays and usually another with person who found it and then we branch out form there looking for the match. I will say we have not found one match using this message, but it is fun and exciting. Believe it or not the matched sets we have found were almost all found by accident, now we only have three total (2 by me, one by my dad) I have obviously spent countless hours myself, but have also been in groups as large as 10 (me, my 2 kids and wife, 2 brothers, 2 nephews, father and uncle) - this was an AWESOME day - we only found three antlers, but my nephews (8 and 10 at the time) found two of them - it was like exploring for them - they really enjoyed it...

go slow - if you think you are going too slow, slow down

eyes on the ground

focus on late season food sources, fence and creek crossings, and bedding areas that get the first sun of the day

Good luck to everyone!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

saskguy said:


> This.
> 
> Though not from PA I had to check in, I love shed hunting and felt the desire to see some pics.


We're not finding any like you do - some of shed photos are the best I have ever seen....

Joe


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

saskguy said:


> This.
> 
> Though not from PA I had to check in, I love shed hunting and felt the desire to see some pics.


Haha your a little earlie for pics yet. A few more weeks and it will be game time. I'm sure joe wouldn't mind if you posted some of your pics. You have any luck yet? Probaly have a few feet of snow up there?
Goodluck this shed season saskguy, I'd like to see what you find if you ever get the time to post them up.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> Haha your a little earlie for pics yet. A few more weeks and it will be game time. I'm sure joe wouldn't mind if you posted some of your pics. You have any luck yet? Probaly have a few feet of snow up there?
> Goodluck this shed season saskguy, I'd like to see what you find if you ever get the time to post them up.


I have only got six so far which is less than usual for this time of year. It is a combination of lower deer numbers than years past and an unusually mild winter thus far, less than normal snow cover, which is good. The good news is that none of them are small and one of them is a very, very good one.


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

saskguy said:


> I have only got six so far which is less than usual for this time of year. It is a combination of lower deer numbers than years past and an unusually mild winter thus far, less than normal snow cover, which is good. The good news is that none of them are small and one of them is a very, very good one.


6 is still pretty good for it only being January, I hope you don't get snowed out, so u can really pile them up. I gotta say I love the color of those dark chocolate sheds up north, they are truly spectacular. If it is a very good one for you, I'd probaly have a heart attack if I stumbled upon it. I really enjoy good mass and brows


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

> some of shed photos are the best I have ever seen....


They make a great subject.


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

If you enjoy brows and mass, which are also my favorite, then enjoy this one from Sunday morning. 22 inches of mass and a big bladed, double brow tine that is almost 6 inches in circumference itself.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

nicko said:


> If I actually could find sheds and found enough of them, I'd make them into a light fixture.


Nick, You looking for and antler chandelier?


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

saskguy said:


> If you enjoy brows and mass, which are also my favorite, then enjoy this one from Sunday morning. 22 inches of mass and a big bladed, double brow tine that is almost 6 inches in circumference itself.


Haha I love it!!! That shed has got some awesome character, I would be running full sprint through that field the moment I laid eyes on that gem. Did you by chance have that buck on trail cam?
That makes me want to go out right now and start looking ha, still a little too much snow here, I'll stick to ice fishing the next few weekends. Thanks for the pic! Now go match it up!!!!


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I don't have him in cam. They will travel many miles this time of yr to the best food sources .


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

saskguy said:


> If you enjoy brows and mass, which are also my favorite, then enjoy this one from Sunday morning. 22 inches of mass and a big bladed, double brow tine that is almost 6 inches in circumference itself.


Yep - these are what you have been come to be known for.....what a GIANT!!!! I wouldn't believe my own eyes if I walked up on this in the woods....

Joe


----------



## Squirrel8056 (Nov 24, 2009)

I didn't read through the whole topic to see if the laws were covered. But I have heard many different answers to she's traps. Heard it was illegal, heard you could use just bunnies not wire traps. Is there a link or any one know what regulations on it would much be obliged! Thanks you and good luck on your shed hunts.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Squirrel8056 said:


> I didn't read through the whole topic to see if the laws were covered. But I have heard many different answers to she's traps. Heard it was illegal, heard you could use just bunnies not wire traps. Is there a link or any one know what regulations on it would much be obliged! Thanks you and good luck on your shed hunts.


Any man made device is illegal in PA...I don't have the specific link, but I will look.

There are plenty of legal options available though....



















Joe


----------



## Squirrel8056 (Nov 24, 2009)

touché!! Thanks I'll find some trees like that. And apologies on the spelling above, Didn't proof read....


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Squirrel8056 said:


> touché!! Thanks I'll find some trees like that. And apologies on the spelling above, Didn't proof read....


no worries - between auto correct - TapTalk, etc...I know I rarely produce an error free post...:wink:

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Got a few questions about our group excursions and I thought I post for good measure and to also see how others handle it...

I really enjoy shed hunting and my primary goal is to keep it that way; ENJOYABLE - with that said we have a pretty simple practice when we are on our group outings....finders keepers!!! We do have one small twist on that though...when we get a "bingo" and everyone gathers around, if the match is found by another in the group it is usually offered to the person who found the first side. This approach keeps things fun, fresh, and exciting. I know several others who have very specific practices, you find it on my land its mine! My suggestion is to get any ground rules out of the way before you even start. I have read on some of the forums of knock-down, drag out battles over sheds. Even read once on the Iowa forum where a guy followed another guy all the way home over one. 

Joe


----------



## DaneHunter (Jul 6, 2013)

saskguy said:


> If you enjoy brows and mass, which are also my favorite, then enjoy this one from Sunday morning. 22 inches of mass and a big bladed, double brow tine that is almost 6 inches in circumference itself.


I would crap my pants if I found a shed like that. There a large deer on my property with mass like that. I'm going to hunt night and day for his sheds. I'm just as excited to hunt his sheds as I am to hunt him.


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> Got a few questions about our group excursions and I thought I post for good measure and to also see how others handle it...
> 
> I really enjoy shed hunting and my primary goal is to keep it that way; ENJOYABLE - with that said we have a pretty simple practice when we are on our group outings....finders keepers!!! We do have one small twist on that though...when we get a "bingo" and everyone gathers around, if the match is found by another in the group it is usually offered to the person who found the first side. This approach keeps things fun, fresh, and exciting. I know several others who have very specific practices, you find it on my land its mine! My suggestion is to get any ground rules out of the way before you even start. I have read on some of the forums of knock-down, drag out battles over sheds. Even read once on the Iowa forum where a guy followed another guy all the way home over one.
> 
> Joe


That is some very good advice there Joe! We practice the finders keepers method, we shedhunt primarily 99% public land so that method has been very effective and problem free. If someone in the group finds a fresh shed, we give them 10 mins to match the other side, once the 10 mins is up its free game haha.

Establishing ground rules is very important. I ve had one bad experience before. I was shed hunting with a pretty good friend on his 1200 acres of private ground. We established any sheds of nice trail camera bucks were his to keep, and that was fine by me. Well we spent over 8 hours searching I found a spike shed, a small 2, and a small 3. When the end of the day came around, I grabbed my 3 sheds and was getting ready to head out. I was immediately met with a " what do you think your doing?" I said something like " oh just taking the 3 small sheds I found like we agreed previously". " no they are all staying here, if you would have found a big set you wouldn't of left here alive". That pretty well disgusted me, with offers yearly to go back and shedhunt with him, I politely decline. I'm not shed hunting for someone else's collection. That burned me pretty bad, because we agreed beforehand any small antlers were mine to keep.

Establishing ground rules, and actually holding up to them is very important. For some reason an antler tends to bring out the worst in some people. This will prevent any future disappointment, and avoid situations like mine.


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

John_pro said:


> That is some very good advice there Joe! We practice the finders keepers method, we shedhunt primarily 99% public land so that method has been very effective and problem free. If someone in the group finds a fresh shed, we give them 10 mins to match the other side, once the 10 mins is up its free game haha.
> 
> Establishing ground rules is very important. I ve had one bad experience before. I was shed hunting with a pretty good friend on his 1200 acres of private ground. We established any sheds of nice trail camera bucks were his to keep, and that was fine by me. Well we spent over 8 hours searching I found a spike shed, a small 2, and a small 3. When the end of the day came around, I grabbed my 3 sheds and was getting ready to head out. I was immediately met with a " what do you think your doing?" I said something like " oh just taking the 3 small sheds I found like we agreed previously". " no they are all staying here, if you would have found a big set you wouldn't of left here alive". That pretty well disgusted me, with offers yearly to go back and shedhunt with him, I politely decline. I'm not shed hunting for someone else's collection. That burned me pretty bad, because we agreed beforehand any small antlers were mine to keep.
> 
> Establishing ground rules, and actually holding up to them is very important. For some reason an antler tends to bring out the worst in some people. This will prevent any future disappointment, and avoid situations like mine.


That's why my only shed hunting partner is my wife...I get the antlers either way!!!

Scored a decent one this afternoon, first of the year here in NY.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Great find WNY - looks like you've got plenty of snow to deal with up there...

I had an interesting encounter here this afternoon. Decided to swing by and fill the feeders on my lunch break before the snow and bad weather started moving in. On the way out I notice what I was sure was one of the buck that I have been after this year (4.5 year old - 120"ish). He was in his usual corner of the cut corn field with his head down eating. I pulled over and grabbed the binos, he lifted his head - BALD!!! Had me in shock...now I started second guessing myself thinking maybe I was mistaken. Taking a closer look I could see that he had dropped his antlers, what I am still wondering though, is it the same deer I've have been after this season? We have a front blowing through now likely dropping 1-2" in the area in question and it is forecasted to hit 40 tomorrow. If I can steal an hour or two tomorrow, I will likely forgo the stand and head to search that area before others get in there as this is a public area...work will dictate a lot of that, but I am hoping to get in before the next front forecasted for Saturday as that front is predicted to dump considerably more snow....

Joe


----------



## TRex18 (Oct 3, 2013)

Going Shed hunting in the ANF this week! , and was going to put out some feed behind camp also. 

2 Questions. 

1)How many bucks still have their Antlers on up there Forest County, Elk County, Big woods I call it? I wasn't sure the reasons they fell off, nutrition or weather or what. But I know that area is different than most. 

2)Whats a good mix of feed behind camp I can put. I was gonna do mix of Corn and Blank and Blank. 

Any suggestions would be great. Thanks Guys.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

TRex18 said:


> Going Shed hunting in the ANF this week! , and was going to put out some feed behind camp also.
> 
> 2 Questions.
> 
> ...


If you can get it - Alfalfa is the way to go, especially mixing with corn...adding a sweetner/attractant is also a great idea, I have become a big fan of Mor-M-Lass - you can grab it at TSC stores in 50lb bags. The molasses is a little pricey, but if you lay a bed of alfalfa say 5x5 or bigger, toss 20-30lbs of corn over top, I usually through 2-3 red solo cups worth of the dried molasses over everything. They WILL come.....

I'd suggest getting an bale of alfalfa if you can, used properly it will last the entire winter. Be sure you are buying alfalfa and not hay, the deer can't digest and won't eat it. Some places have combo bales, but I'd save your money as there will be more left over than what is eaten. I did find a stable that had alfalfa/wheat bales and that worked very well. They wouldn't sell me one this year for some reason. Perhaps I just didn't ask the right person, or the person who sold them to me in the past, shouldn't have..not sure and still looking for a new supplier in my area.

Joe


----------



## saskguy (Aug 25, 2007)

I feed a combination of oats and second cut alfalfa bales in my yardin the winter. 
I usually go through about thirty square bales. 


I'm usually not very lucky in collecting many antlers that way. Last yr I got sheds from four of the bucks. This yr most of the younger bucks are still carrying but the best two mature bucks are shed out and thus far I can't find them.


----------



## TRex18 (Oct 3, 2013)

I can get alfalfa I have two feed stores beside office.....but (and I do not know ) is that OK for those deer up there...and it could be a dumb question but I was just thinking.....they almost never have that in their diet...sounds like a plan to me....I was just worried....I saw a few people out west had some hay that way very rich and killed a lot of deer. I'm just asking? Is there a protein pellet of some type I can get also? 

Heck I remember in the 90's when I was kid me and my dad used to just hall up couple 50 sacks of corn...and bags of apples....Things have really changed. 

Also any idea on how many have already shed....would you take a estimated guess of half?


----------



## TRex18 (Oct 3, 2013)

saskguy said:


> I feed a combination of oats and second cut alfalfa bales in my yardin the winter.
> I usually go through about thirty square bales.
> 
> 
> I'm usually not very lucky in collecting many antlers that way. Last yr I got sheds from four of the bucks. This yr most of the younger bucks are still carrying but the best two mature bucks are shed out and thus far I can't find them.




I was also looking into the Oats also but was worried......as a hunter I love to humanely harvest these speed goats....but also would never want to jeopardize or get any sick by feeding the wrong thing. 

I never find sheds also. I'm just going to walk creek bottoms with Laurel on each sides for a few miles over the weekend. They are heavy travel corridors up there in the ANF.


----------



## TRex18 (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks you both also!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Some may have followed my last few posts here and on the PA thread. I have been keeping tabs on a small group of buck that have banded together in the late season. The other night I saw what was one of the buck I have been after this season, but when he lifted his head he was bald. This presented a dilemma as his rack was what helped me distinguish him from the group as he has a small kicker off of his base, below the brow. Other than that, he is just a big bodied deer, but then again so were the others. I wasn't sure what to think and really didn't want to bugger up the area looking for antlers with 3 days still left to go....Last night I got a good look at the entire group just before dark, two of three have shed both of their antlers and one buck was holding one side, the side with the small kicker was still attached as of dusk last night. 

I was all set to hunt this afternoon and I know I could take a doe in a minute, but I have decided to hang up the bow and lace up the boots. There should be at least 6 antlers in a relatively small area. This group was in the field each not like clock work, always approaching from the same general direction. The buck that most interested me was still holding one-side last night, he isn't a giant, just one that has a history with me. Considering the snow coming on Saturday and the season ending Saturday, I want to be sure I am one of the first to walk this area as it is a public area. 

Good luck to those getting out and I'd suggest getting out soon, that is unless you have been keeping tabs like I have and you the herd in your area are still holding...

Joe


----------



## TRex18 (Oct 3, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> Some may have followed my last few posts here and on the PA thread. I have been keeping tabs on a small group of buck that have banded together in the late season. The other night I saw what was one of the buck I have been after this season, but when he lifted his head he was bald. This presented a dilemma as his rack was what helped me distinguish him from the group as he has a small kicker off of his base, below the brow. Other than that, he is just a big bodied deer, but then again so were the others. I wasn't sure what to think and really didn't want to bugger up the area looking for antlers with 3 days still left to go....Last night I got a good look at the entire group just before dark, two of three have shed both of their antlers and one buck was holding one side, the side with the small kicker was still attached as of dusk last night.
> 
> I was all set to hunt this afternoon and I know I could take a doe in a minute, but I have decided to hang up the bow and lace up the boots. There should be at least 6 antlers in a relatively small area. This group was in the field each not like clock work, always approaching from the same general direction. The buck that most interested me was still holding one-side last night, he isn't a giant, just one that has a history with me. Considering the snow coming on Saturday and the season ending Saturday, I want to be sure I am one of the first to walk this area as it is a public area.
> 
> ...



Thanks Joe. It will be interesting since I've never actually SHED HUNTED....I am going to try the bed of Alf,Corn,Sugar Beet Syrup.....If I can find a protein pellet I will try that as well with it. 

Also ...should I wait till later sunday after snow hits...was wondering if does the Alf get moldy or mildewish if its under a blanket of snow. Thanks again.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

TRex18 said:


> Thanks Joe. It will be interesting since I've never actually SHED HUNTED....I am going to try the bed of Alf,Corn,Sugar Beet Syrup.....If I can find a protein pellet I will try that as well with it.
> 
> Also ...should I wait till later sunday after snow hits...was wondering if does the Alf get moldy or mildewish if its under a blanket of snow. Thanks again.


The water never seems to affect their desire to get to the corn and alfalfa and it increases the desire to get to the molasses- when that stuff gets damp/wet it is all you can do to not try some yourself it smells so good - I'd bag the pellets though, they get wet, turn to mush, and sit there ,, you could spend your money better elsewhere.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

saskguy said:


> I feed a combination of oats and second cut alfalfa bales in my yardin the winter.
> I usually go through about thirty square bales.
> 
> 
> I'm usually not very lucky in collecting many antlers that way. Last yr I got sheds from four of the bucks. This yr most of the younger bucks are still carrying but the best two mature bucks are shed out and thus far I can't find them.


Holy crap - 30 bales:mg: - I must be buying something larger than a bale or you have deer 24/7 at your sites...I heard Canadian's have hearty appetites:wink:, but that is crazy. The last bale that I bought was bout the size of a 1/4 cord of wood....4 foot long, 4 foot high, 2.5-3 feet wide - is that what you are talking about?

Joe


----------



## TRex18 (Oct 3, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> The water never seems to affect their desire to get to the corn and alfalfa and it increases the desire to get to the molasses- when that stuff gets damp/wet it is all you can do to not try some yourself it smells so good - I'd bag the pellets though, they get wet, turn to mush, and sit there ,, you could spend your money better elsewhere.
> 
> Joe


Yea...I've been trying to find some soy beans but can't seem to locate any...I think the pellets and oats would be a lost cause as far as money because of the damp mush it would turn into....Alf and Corn and Syrup it is!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

TRex18 said:


> Yea...I've been trying to find some soy beans but can't seem to locate any...I think the pellets and oats would be a lost cause as far as money because of the damp mush it would turn into....Alf and Corn and Syrup it is!!


for the record - I have not had good luck with syrup, it tends to run through right to the ground and absorb quickly - the dried molasses tends to stick to whatever it lands on as opposed to finding ways to run through. Always interested to hear about others experiences though, so be sure to update.

Joe


----------



## TRex18 (Oct 3, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> for the record - I have not had good luck with syrup, it tends to run through right to the ground and absorb quickly - the dried molasses tends to stick to whatever it lands on as opposed to finding ways to run through. Always interested to hear about others experiences though, so be sure to update.
> 
> Joe



Understandable.....with the Syrup....much appreciated. Will update Monday when I get home from camp.


----------



## attackone (Jul 10, 2006)

Charman03 said:


> View attachment 2133299


What county did you find those in?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

TRex18 said:


> Going Shed hunting in the ANF this week! , and was going to put out some feed behind camp also.
> 
> 2 Questions.
> 
> ...


I live in the elk county area, there are quite a few smaller bucks holding their antlers , however they are starting to drop. I haven't had any mature bucks since earlie January show up, so I'm pretty sure they have shed out already.

It seems every area is different. On one side of the road I run cams, every mature buck is shed out by Christmas however, on the other side of the road mature deer hold their antlers into January haha. Could be more pressure, less quality food sources, and out of whack buck to do ratios, hard to say.

Another 2 weeks and I'll be out there any chance I get


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Think I found half of freak buck from last year.


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

Mathias said:


> Think I found half of freak buck from last year.


Haha your killing it man! Nice work, keep it up. That antler is still in good shape for being a year old? Where did u find it, food sources or bedding?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Sweet find Matt!!  That thing is full of character, I too am interested if you found that in a food source or a bedding area. Hard to believe it stayed in such great shape this long....

I did get out today and covered some miles as opposed to putting hours in the stand - while I didn't find the set I am after in this area I did find two sides from two of his buddies - a 5-point (with a small kicker off of the base) and 4-point side. I saw the 8 that dropped the 4-point Monday morning and he was carrying both sides. Interestingly, there are already a few small chew marks on this side...I also find it interesting that the 5-point side has a small kicker, very similar to the larger buck that I have been after this year. Has me wondering if they are from the same gene pool. I suspect this deer, which I have seen several times, is in the 3.5-4.5 yr old range, but his rack was not quite what I was after and it really can't hurt letting him grow another year. I say that and yet he never got close enough for a shot anyway this year.

As they lay....



Both in the clear...


A close-up of the chews...


I doubt either one of these would make it a year (lol) could have something to do with the antlers in the cut corn. I'd suspect there are all kinds of little critters scurrying around in the stubble. 

The plan is to get out with my son tomorrow morning, providing the bad weather doesn't move in over night....this area should be holding a couple more...:tongue:

2015 total : 4

Joe


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Bedding area. I pointed out fresh bed to my Son, he reached into brush on the other side and pulled it out! Here Dad


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Mathias said:


> Bedding area. I pointed out fresh bed to my Son, he reached into brush on the other side and pulled it out! Here Dad


Haha....funny how that can happen...helps support the point that I have made several times, these things sure can hide, even in plain sight!

Joe


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

Congrats on the finds joe!!! I imagine those sides are fairly close! I have my best luck matching up sheds that are in hot food sources. I'm so jealous of the lack of snow, I went out today for 1.5 hours, no sheds were turned up but the amount of sign was very promising. I pulled 5 out of this oak ridge last year, and I can say I'm absolutely positive I will pull a couple out this year. Once this 6+ inches of snow melts.


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice find! Gonna hunt this afternoon, then I will start looking for some in the next week.


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Awesome finds mathias and Joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I put in about 3.5 hours yesterday to find those two, walking past the one at least a couple of times before a different angle helped it jump out. Which reminded me of one tip that I didn't mention earlier....it really helps once you find one, I am not sure if it is a subconscious thing or an optical recognition thing, but I like to bring an antler with me and every once in a while throw it out in front of me. I know where it is, but still walk along looking for it...it seems once your eyes get accustomed to picking them out you start noticing a few more.

I was planning to get out this morning with my son, but the snow has changed my mind. Anything on the ground last night is covered today. It is raining and if it continues for another hour two (as forecasted) I think a lot of the snow will go and we will get out later, focussing on the are where I KNOW there should be some antlers, including a decent 8.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I've got one hour in so far this morning and I stumbled across this little guy in a small drainage...

















I know that decent 8 has got to be in this general area. I am by myself which makes covering this amount of terrain a little bit difficult, this feels very much like hunting, I have scouted this buck for most of the season had a few close encounters I know is core area in the late season and I know that he's dropped his antlers in this area.

Joe


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

Great start to the day!!! Goodluck


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Nice finds guys. I had never found a shed in my life until 2 years ago and found 2 on the same day on different properties. Last year I did a lot of looking, but came up empty. I believe most the bucks here in SW PA are still holding. I am thinking about taking a walk on 1 or 2 properties today. It is amazing how much time it can take to cover a property. After hunting in OH yesterday morning on a 20 acre property I got out of my stand and spent a good hour crisscrossing the property and found lots of beds, trails and droppings, but no antlers. Even on a small property like that I know I didn't cover every single spot. 

Do any of you use dogs to shed hunt? I have a 9 to 10 month old chocolate lab that I am trying to slowly train to locate them. I actually gave him the smaller of the 2 sheds I found 2 years ago and it is his favorite toy.


----------



## Wldtmike07m (Dec 9, 2011)

I have a 6 month old black lab had him chewing on sheds since he was like 2 months i dont go in the woodd looking without him more like he wont let me lol he is comin along great he loves being in the woods with me ive only been out twice actuallyshed hunting and nothin yet but i live in northern wv so alot hete are still holding but plan on taking a walk today provided on the weather good luck to yall


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Decided to start shed hunting this year, I've never found any. Got a lil girl to train to help me. (Silver lab - 14 weeks old)


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice looking pup! Well, deer season is officially done, I got skunked! Time for sheds!


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

Checked some cams today, and spent about 3 hours outside , of course no sheds though. However, it seems majority of bucks have dropped in this last week, with the exception of a small spike that has been holding its half rack antler for 2 week. The bones are on the ground, but its still going to be challenging with 6 inches of snow. I hope february brings warmer weather haha.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

What a day - was up and out at first light, covered 3.12 miles in 4.5 hours (thanks Map My Run). The first find (featured above in post 111) showed up about an hour into the search. About two hours later, in a super thick bedding area bordering the cut corn, I found GOLD....1/2 of the 8 that I was after....



I pretty much decided right then and there that I was not going home until I found the match. I hung my hat in a tree directly over the find and began to walk circles, expanding about 5-10 feet on each lap (this stuff was thick, at times I was on my knees). About 50 yards later from the first, my season came full circle as I saw the tell tale curve a main beam...



I have had a relatively interesting history with this guy. Showing up on cam in June and July disappearing August through Oct (thought for sure he fell victim to a vehicle). Got a glimpse of him late October, 2x in November and that was it. Gun season started and nothing until ALL of the corn came down which led me to believe that he held camp IN the corn. He and a few buddies became regulars in the cut corn, but I can't hunt there. Positioned two stands in the woods where I watched them emerge from on a regular basis only to constantly be given the slip. 

It may sound strange to some, but the level of excitement today when I walked up on the that antler was virtually no different than if I had just let the air out of him with a Muzzy. It really felt like a HUNT as opposed to my typical experiences of wandering and searching. I knew he shed, I knew the area he was holding tight to in the late season, developed a plan and when in and got it done. I hope I am not coming across as a braggart, but man was I stoked. He isn't a giant, but for these parts, he's just fine. He is for certain a 4.5 year old and should be a great buck next year providing he makes it through the typical perils of living in suburbia. I haven't scored him yet, but I am guessing he will push 120", given an 18" spread which is what I estimated while watching him. The pics don't do this pair justice, everyone that has seem them today has said the same thing, they look much bigger/heavier in person.



I had a great day, I found 4 total including the set I was most committed to find. I found this guy on the walk back to the truck across the corn...



Here are the other two side by side....


My cousin and his girlfriend were out for about 3 hours in the Chads Ford area and found his first ever shed a unique 3-point side. His plan is to join AT sometime this week, so I will let him post the pic of his find, he was really excited. My uncle was out for a couple hours in Garnet Valley area today and came up empty handed, but did walk up on a few stands with corn piles out in front of them Those stand sites will be getting visited this week by the warden.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

JRHOADES20 said:


> Decided to start shed hunting this year, I've never found any. Got a lil girl to train to help me. (Silver lab - 14 weeks old)


Man I am jealous.....lost my male GSP this may - he loved to be out there with me....take LOTS of photos - there will come a day when no matter how many you have, you'll wish you had more.

Good luck!!

Joe


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

this fresh dumping of snow is going to make it tuff to find sheds I'm still getting pictures of small bucks with at least one side and a couple that still have both sides.


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

Awesome Joe! I haven't been out yet. Hopefully here in the next week or so


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

jesses80 said:


> this fresh dumping of snow is going to make it tuff to find sheds I'm still getting pictures of small bucks with at least one side and a couple that still have both sides.


I agree. Now with this snow today, might have to wait a week or so. I have one two cameras I put out after rifle and haven't checked yet. So idk if they're still holding or not. I need to get out and pull the cards


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> What a day - was up and out at first light, covered 3.12 miles in 4.5 hours (thanks Map My Run). The first find (featured above in post 111) showed up about an hour into the search. About two hours later, in a super thick bedding area bordering the cut corn, I found GOLD....1/2 of the 8 that I was after....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joe, I like that match set .


----------



## TRex18 (Oct 3, 2013)

Tried all weekend guys....but no bueno. I even slowed down when I felt i was going to fast and walked a few more miles. I'm down but not out. That big woods to cover and not giving up yet. Hopefully the feed I put out will help them this winter.....

Persistence.


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

Hello everyone! I'm Joe's cousin that he mentioned in post #118. Here's a little background on who I am...I'm a soon to be 20 year old who has been around hunting and the outdoors since I've been born. I recently got into shed hunting last year and in 2 trips out only found one left over spike. This year on my first trip out in the Landenberg area, accompanied by my girlfriend and buddy, we found our first real shed of the season. We went through all kinds of sticker bushes, through corn fields, and along creek beds all to no avail. Then, as we were getting ready to leave my girlfriend said she stepped on something painful but thought nothing of it. We went up to check and sadly it was just a sharp rock! Just as we were about to leave I looked down into a clearing right where the field met the woods and there it was. A 3 point side just sitting there! Everyone was ecstatic! Needless to say I think we all caught the shed hunting bug yesterday. I will post pics when I get home (waiting for class to start right now).


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

CMattero said:


> Hello everyone! I'm Joe's cousin that he mentioned in post #118. Here's a little background on who I am...I'm a soon to be 20 year old who has been around hunting and the outdoors since I've been born. I recently got into shed hunting last year and in 2 trips out only found one left over spike. This year on my first trip out in the Landenberg area, accompanied by my girlfriend and buddy, we found our first real shed of the season. We went through all kinds of sticker bushes, through corn fields, and along creek beds all to no avail. Then, as we were getting ready to leave my girlfriend said she stepped on something painful but thought nothing of it. We went up to check and sadly it was just a sharp rock! Just as we were about to leave I looked down into a clearing right where the field met the woods and there it was. A 3 point side just sitting there! Everyone was ecstatic! Needless to say I think we all caught the shed hunting bug yesterday. I will post pics when I get home (waiting for class to start right now).


Welcome! Look forward to the pics!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

CMattero said:


> Hello everyone! I'm Joe's cousin that he mentioned in post #118. Here's a little background on who I am...I'm a soon to be 20 year old who has been around hunting and the outdoors since I've been born. I recently got into shed hunting last year and in 2 trips out only found one left over spike. This year on my first trip out in the Landenberg area, accompanied by my girlfriend and buddy, we found our first real shed of the season. We went through all kinds of sticker bushes, through corn fields, and along creek beds all to no avail. Then, as we were getting ready to leave my girlfriend said she stepped on something painful but thought nothing of it. We went up to check and sadly it was just a sharp rock! Just as we were about to leave I looked down into a clearing right where the field met the woods and there it was. A 3 point side just sitting there! Everyone was ecstatic! Needless to say I think we all caught the shed hunting bug yesterday. I will post pics when I get home (waiting for class to start right now).


Welcome to AT!!! 

Joe


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

PAdorn said:


> Welcome! Look forward to the pics!


Thank you! I look forward to posting them! Not sure if I can post from my iphone..I'm still trying to get the hang of this.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

CMattero said:


> Thank you! I look forward to posting them! Not sure if I can post from my iphone..I'm still trying to get the hang of this.


Get the TapTalk APP on your phone and search for AT - it is easy and very friendly if you will be posting pics.

Now pay attention to your professor (lol)!

Joe


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> Get the TapTalk APP on your phone and search for AT - it is easy and very friendly if you will be posting pics.
> 
> Now pay attention to your professor (lol)!
> 
> Joe


What he said. Lol^^^^


----------



## wvridgerunner (Apr 3, 2007)

Some really nice sheds on this thread guys... good finds! Not a PA shed, but I found a decent 4pt on my first trip out on WV public land yesterday. I ran out of daylight, so I'm gonna head back and search for the other side as soon as I have a chance. I'm pretty sure this shed is from a 2.5yr old 8pt I passed earlier this year.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

wvridgerunner said:


> Some really nice sheds on this thread guys... good finds! Not a PA shed, but I found a decent 4pt on my first trip out on WV public land yesterday. I ran out of daylight, so I'm gonna head back and search for the other side as soon as I have a chance. I'm pretty sure this shed is from a 2.5yr old 8pt I passed earlier this year.


Awesome - congrats!!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Offices closing early due to pending snow storm - my gear is in the car and I will be putting some miles in 5C before the storm arrives. 

Joe


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> Offices closing early due to pending snow storm - my gear is in the car and I will be putting some miles in 5C before the storm arrives.
> 
> Joe


Lucky you!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I want a snow day too.


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

12-Ringer said:


> Get the TapTalk APP on your phone and search for AT - it is easy and very friendly if you will be posting pics.
> 
> Now pay attention to your professor (lol)!
> 
> Joe


Thanks so much! Hey cut me some slack it was before class started haha. I got the girlfriend and were headed out to spend some time in 5C and see what we can come up with!


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

CMattero said:


> Thanks so much! Hey cut me some slack it was before class started haha. I got the girlfriend and were headed out to spend some time in 5C and see what we can come up with!


Good luck


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Got a fast 90 minutes in today and came up empty handed. I was in move-in mode and very well may have walked past some, but I was out trying. Snow moving in quickly and I doubt I'll find any in the next week unless there is a. Ray unexpected warm-up.

Joe


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> Got a fast 90 minutes in today and came up empty handed. I was in move-in mode and very well may have walked past some, but I was out trying. Snow moving in quickly and I doubt I'll find any in the next week unless there is a. Ray unexpected warm-up.
> 
> Joe


Next week! Lets try next month!!! We already had 5-6 inches, and just got dumped with another 5-6, with more on the way. You guys are driving me crazy with the shed pics hahahah, ill be lucky to find a fresh one before march.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

John_pro said:


> Next week! Lets try next month!!! We already had 5-6 inches, and just got dumped with another 5-6, with more on the way. You guys are driving me crazy with the shed pics hahahah, ill be lucky to find a fresh one before march.


Was thinking the same thing as I made it back to the truck this afternoon. The bottom really fell out of the temps and what snow was left was quickly freezing over hopefully entombing any bone already on the ground. The areas that I frequent are right on the ban between 6-10" and 10-12" so things will definitely be getting buried. My main goal was to get the feeders filled before this weather moves in and I was happy that I could accomplish that - an antler would have been a bonus. I have a feeling I used most of my luck my first trip out and if that is the case, I'd be fine with it....

Stay Warm!

Joe


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

Well, after close to two hours and two different spots...nothing. Did find a whole new area to look for some sheds after jumping 6 deer. So I'd say today was well worth it. Anyways, here are some pics of the 3pt from yesterday...


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

CMattero said:


> Well, after close to two hours and two different spots...nothing. Did find a whole new area to look for some sheds after jumping 6 deer. So I'd say today was well worth it. Anyways, here are some pics of the 3pt from yesterday...]


great find!!


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

PAdorn said:


> great find!!


Thanks!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

nice find CMattero and welcome to a/t.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice finds guys.
As soon as this "epic" and "historical" snow event, lol, melts down, we can resume our searches.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Mathias said:


> Nice finds guys.
> As soon as this "epic" and "historical" snow event, lol, melts down, we can resume our searches.


I sneezed and blew the snow off of my car from super storm Juno:wink: I will be out this afternoon, probably only a for a short bit, but you never know.

Joe


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

jesses80 said:


> nice find CMattero and welcome to a/t.


Thank you! Well after the office closed due to this "storm" I suddenly have a free day. Looks like I'm going out again


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

After only a few minutes of walking a fence line Michelle (my girlfriend) finally found her first shed ever. It looks like it was a left over from last year


----------



## Xforce41 (Sep 4, 2013)

Being as tho its early in the shed hunting season, how often will y'all search an area more than one time? And if so, when is a good round about time to give up on an area? I'm pretty sure one real good buck made it thru the season and I really want to hit the woods hard for his sheds.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Xforce41 said:


> Being as tho its early in the shed hunting season, how often will y'all search an area more than one time? And if so, when is a good round about time to give up on an area? I'm pretty sure one real good buck made it thru the season and I really want to hit the woods hard for his sheds.



I will walk prime areas 3-5 times usually at least one week apart, but often closer to two. Last seaon I found a year old shed the third time I walked a property. I had to have walked by it both times before as it was a year old. I will try to approach them from different position each time.

Congrats to Michelle!!

Joe


----------



## Xforce41 (Sep 4, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> I will walk prime areas 3-5 times usually at least one week apart, but often closer to two. Last seaon I found a year old shed the third time I walked a property. I had to have walked by it both times before as it was a year old. I will try to approach them from different position each time.
> 
> Congrats to Michelle!!
> 
> Joe


Thanks for the advice.








I'm hoping to find this guy's sheds.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

That would be am awesome find!! Good luck!

Joe


----------



## WUD DUK (Nov 3, 2009)

saskguy said:


> If you enjoy brows and mass, which are also my favorite, then enjoy this one from Sunday morning. 22 inches of mass and a big bladed, double brow tine that is almost 6 inches in circumference itself.


Can I go shed hunting with you? :embara:


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I did get out for a short bit yesterday to trace a well know travel corridor between two housing developments and I did come up empty handed. Hoping to get a few more excursions like this during the week as the weekend is looking occupied at the moment....

2015 Totals
Miles - 9
Hours - 14.5
Sheds - 8

Good luck to everyone out looking.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

You know what......

It is COLD out there!!!! So cold I think the sheds buried themselves to stay warm 

2015 Totals
Miles - 10.5
Hours - 16
Sheds - 8

Joe


----------



## cocowheats (Mar 3, 2011)

Hell of a find for her first one. I wouldn't seen it


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> You know what......
> 
> It is COLD out there!!!! So cold I think the sheds buried themselves to stay warm
> 
> ...



Hahahaha!!! I would not doubt that for one bit man! A shed every 2 hours is pretty impressive. I have 1 broken off side with 15+ hours haha


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

John_pro said:


> Hahahaha!!! I would not doubt that for one bit man! A shed every 2 hours is pretty impressive. I have 1 broken off side with 15+ hours haha


Oh I know what you mean...I doubt that average will sustain though out the season.

Joe


----------



## PAdorn (Dec 4, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> You know what......
> 
> It is COLD out there!!!! So cold I think the sheds buried themselves to stay warm
> 
> ...


Your putting in the time thus far! Good job!


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> Oh I know what you mean...I doubt that average will sustain though out the season.
> 
> Joe


Most of my trips were scouting missions to see where the deer were hanging out. If I happenend on a shed it was a bonus. Man I'm really itching to get out there, this snow can't leave fast enough.


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Made it out this afternoon for a quick 1 hour search. No luck.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I got another hour in this afternoon and came up empty handed. Assembling a small search party for first thing tomorrow morning, hopefully more eyes will help.

It's going to be COLD.....










Good luck to everyone else heading out tomorrow!

Joe


----------



## tscan (Jun 18, 2010)

WUD DUK said:


> Can I go shed hunting with you? :embara:


me too..


----------



## PennArcher88 (Feb 3, 2010)

We have about 8" of snow right now and from what I hear and see we may be getting another 6-12" Monday. Kind of hard finding any sheds when it keeps up like this. I talked to a friend in Illinois last night and they have been having 50 degree weather and only 1 inch of the white stuff all year! I could deal with that. Good luck today!


----------



## mbucks27 (Feb 24, 2011)

25" here on long island. Bought a pair of snow shoes and am heading out today. Hopefully find some fresh drops before the next storm comes in tomorrow.

John


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

Being a part of the "search party" I can't say how thankful I am to get to go out with someone who knows so much more about shed hunting then I do. In 2 hours we found 2 sheds...I'll let Joe post the pics because I'm sure his are better than mine!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Like Charlie mentioned we put in a little more than 2 hours this morning covering an uncharacteristic 3.8 miles. Main reason we covered so much is that we parked at a bad spot that had the sun in our face, so we simply hiked the gasline quickly and the searched our way back to the truck.

Charlie found the first shed in record time, in fact, we were less than 100 feet from the truck and not even in the woods yet; probablu less than 5 minutes out of the yruck. It is a mini 4-point side. It is so small that I can barely envision it on a deer.....

















About an hour later I stumbled across this spike on a creek crossing









All in all, not a bad morning.










Joe


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

got 10" of snow on the ground now and another 12" on it's way I think shed hunting will be put off for a while but at least I get to break out the snow shoe's and focus on predator hunting now.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

We got lucky down in this end....Snow is gone for now. Forecasts calling for snowfall beginning around game - time tomorrow night and lasting through the morning rush on Monday. I've been out for the last hour and half and nothing to show for it. On my way back to the truck now, never know what I might trip over on the way back. If things work out I might be able to get a few more hours in tomorrow before the snow gets in....update in a while.

Joe


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

I had a little search group of my own this afternoon and we searched for 3.5 miles and came up empty handed. Upon taking a ride though we saw a very nice buck with both sides still attached so I'll be looking to find those this upcoming season. Heading out tomorrow mid morning, I will let everyone know how it goes.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Walked 5 hrs today no luck. Only covered 20 acers (all hillside) only 3 bucks to look for, makes it tough.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

All told I logged 5 miles over 6 hours hours today in two separate sessions. I did land 1 spike that is featured above. Not sure if I will be able to get out tomorrow before the game as I have a few cameras I am finishing up....

2015 Totals
15.5 miles
22 hours
9 sheds

God luck to anyone getting out tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

jesses80 said:


> got 10" of snow on the ground now and another 12" on it's way I think shed hunting will be put off for a while but at least I get to break out the snow shoe's and focus on predator hunting now.


That's all you can really do with this kinda snow. If you don't already, you should do the coyote hunt, I think it starts the 20th, there is 3 of them that run together. They are a fun time but can be very challenging with the snow.

Nice sheds Joe, where are the big boys?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

John_pro said:


> That's all you can really do with this kinda snow. If you don't already, you should do the coyote hunt, I think it starts the 20th, there is 3 of them that run together. They are a fun time but can be very challenging with the snow.
> 
> Nice sheds Joe, where are the big boys?


I wish that I knew...is saw a nice 10 last Sunday still carrying both sides. My cousin and his crew saw a nice one this evening as well. My buddy's neighbor says he has two decent 10s coming into his yatd almost every night. He doesn't hunt and thinks I'm a nut ball for walking around in these temperatures looking for antlers that fall off a deer's head. He told me he'd let me know as soon as he seen either one of the buck missing in antler or two. When I get that call I'll probably put some time in in the area where he lives.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

2.5 hours and 1.75 miles notched this morning with nothing to show for it...looks like the foreceasted snow has changed to a forecast of freezing rain, so maybe I will be able to get out this week.

2015 Totals
17.25 miles
24.5 hours
9 sheds


----------



## jdmaxwell (Aug 3, 2013)

Pulled trail cam today had 6 bucks on it..
1 was 10 pt that dropped half his rack in front of camera.
Took my wife back and let her dig it out of snow. Her first


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

jdmaxwell said:


> Pulled trail cam today had 6 bucks on it..
> 1 was 10 pt that dropped half his rack in front of camera.
> Took my wife back and let her dig it out of snow. Her first


Cool...you should post the pics of it dropping. That would be cool.

Joe


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

Was out with a group for 3 hours today, covered 5 miles and came up empty handed. Saw the biggest buck I've ever seen on the hoof still carrying both sides. Needless to say I'll check back there in a few weeks. Not sure what could have done this though


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Guess the bug has bitten you (lol). 

Curious, what general area did you search.....I don't want to be the one to say it, but finding a carcass/hind quarter in a tree is usually typical of a cat:zip:

Joe


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

Yeah that's for sure! We were in the Kemblesville area again. That's what I had thought, I know there are bobcats in the area but I never would have thought one would do this, not sure if something bigger is out there.


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Did you say there are bobcats in the kemblesville area? Have you seen one? I'm not far from that area. Very interesting.


----------



## VTBowtechMafia (Jan 2, 2013)

CMattero said:


> Was out with a group for 3 hours today, covered 5 miles and came up empty handed. Saw the biggest buck I've ever seen on the hoof still carrying both sides. Needless to say I'll check back there in a few weeks. Not sure what could have done this though


Bobcat


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

HNTRDAVE said:


> Did you say there are bobcats in the kemblesville area? Have you seen one? I'm not far from that area. Very interesting.


I haven't seen them personally, but one guy I know who hunts there has claimed he's seen them.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Covered 2.75 miles in 3.5 hours over the last two days and *NOTHING!!*. I did see an awesome 10 still sporting full head gear, so I am staying motivated.....

Getting a good look at some new stomping grounds for the weekend.

2015 Totals
20 miles
28 hours
9 sheds

Joe


----------



## jdmaxwell (Aug 3, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> Cool...you should post the pics of it dropping. That would be cool.
> 
> Joe



this is the guy that dropped one side we went back and my wife picked up.. 
it is laying on left side of him in pic..










Smaller one starting to drop his kinda..


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Man....that is COOL!!!!

Awesome catch with cam!

Joe


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> Man....that is COOL!!!!
> 
> Awesome catch with cam!
> 
> Joe


Nice pics!!!!

Made it out today for an hour, I cannot believe how much snow is in the woods! I have knee-high muck boots and the snow was going over them in some places. It is really disappointing, bucks are showing up shed and it is almost impossible to find anything with these conditions. I feel this snow is here to stay ........


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

John_pro said:


> Nice pics!!!!
> 
> Made it out today for an hour, I cannot believe how much snow is in the woods! I have knee-high muck boots and the snow was going over them in some places. It is really disappointing, bucks are showing up shed and it is almost impossible to find anything with these conditions. I feel this snow is here to stay ........


I feel for you....we have very little to no snow here.

Joe


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

Got out for 2.5hrs today and came up empty handed.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Way too much snow here also. Waste of time to even go out, got about 20 inches in the higher elevations where I hunt. Probqbly have to hit it hard and fast when it starts melting.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

CBB said:


> Way too much snow here also. Waste of time to even go out, got about 20 inches in the higher elevations where I hunt. Probqbly have to hit it hard and fast when it starts melting.


We've been really lucky here in the SE portion so far, narrowly avoiding two major snow events. Temps were in 40's today, but forecasted to drop out again the next couple of days. Deer hitting the feeders pretty regularly. Saw two great buck for this area this week, both still sporting a full head of horns. Trying to temper my excitement some, the last thing I want to do is push them off of areas that I can access. I did get an hour in today, focusing on a well traveled funnel that connects two cut corn fields. There have been several typical sized buck traveling this line in the late season. While I didn't find anything I was encouraged NOT to find any boot prints either. I am confident I am one of the early birds in the areas that I look. With the sun coming up earlier and earlier, I get a good walk in before I even make it to the office on some days:wink:

Joe


----------



## goathillinpa (Oct 13, 2011)

Tagged


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

yup snow is up to the knees and more to come at least the snow shoes will get a work out now the only sheds I will be enjoying for now are the ones you guys find unless I get luck when I'm out.


----------



## TRex18 (Oct 3, 2013)

My boys sent me this pic last night from camp, right above Sigel in Jefferson Co. near Belltown Bridge... Yes that's the picnic table....
12 Ringer- You guys are lucky....:mg:


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

she can stop snowing anytime soon.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)




----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Man....I don't envy you right now.....

Joe


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Finally back at our get away for the weekend. Too much snow to shed hunt. -3 upon arrival. Saw several deer and one coyote.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

-20 this morning it needs to stop this crap gonna be cutting it close on wood if it keeps this up.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Mathias said:


>


I know you have worked hard for it, but you my friend, are a lucky man....what a view....

Been cold here too, but no snow. Looking forward to getting out on Sunday, heading to the Franklin Institute and the Car Show tomorrow with the family.

Joe


Joe


----------



## Grunt-N-Gobble (Jun 30, 2006)

TRex18 said:


> My boys sent me this pic last night from camp, right above Sigel in Jefferson Co. near Belltown Bridge... Yes that's the picnic table....
> 12 Ringer- You guys are lucky....:mg:
> View attachment 2152543


Belltown Bridge!!!!! I've spent the better part of the day there during the Belltown Regatta for the last few years. I don't go down the river, but its a good time to watch everyone else that does.

You probably know John and his son who give out the trophies every year.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

According to MMR I did get to put in a solid 90-minutes this afternoon, during the last 90-minutes of daylight and covered 1.17 miles. While I did come up empty handed I did see 11 deer, including a decent SE PA 8-poin that would likely score in the 110-115" range. My primary goal in getting out this afternoon was to get to a point where I could glass a cut corn field where an AWESOME 8 and real good 10 have been frequenting. As I crested the ridge the 8 caught my eye as he was already out on the power line - he had dropped his left side already. I decided not to move in closer to see the field for fear of moving him out. About 15-minutes later the 10 came out further down the power-line and he had dropped his right side. They were accompanied by 4 other deer, two very big bodied, but I was unable to tell if they had were bucks who had dropped or not....I plan on visiting this area every night this week and as soon as I have determined they have dropped them both, I will be heading in to look. 

Joe


----------



## Lcavok99 (Aug 13, 2014)

First one of the year, only an hour into the search. Unfortunately They all wont come this easy!


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

Got out for a couple of hours today. Saw tons of sign but no bone


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Heading out in a few minutes, have an hour or so to kill. Few small half racks on cam so they have to be out there…...


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Mathias said:


> Heading out in a few minutes, have an hour or so to kill. Few small half racks on cam so they have to be out there…...


Good luck Matt!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Covered 1.79 miles in just about 2 hours today and nothing. Lots of good sign so I know they are in the area, bu no bone!

*2015 Totals*
23 miles
31.5 hours
9 sheds

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Chatting with some guys - seems my giant has been spotted by a few others - wonder if this will present a problem for me shed hunting and planning for his harvest in 2015. He is holding pretty tight to an area that sees very little traffic despite being public property. A hiker kicked him up and he ran across a small open field on Saturday. Just might get interesting...

Joe


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

hope not but if it's anything like up our way everyone and there brother will no about it buy next season.


12-Ringer said:


> Chatting with some guys - seems my giant has been spotted by a few others - wonder if this will present a problem for me shed hunting and planning for his harvest in 2015. He is holding pretty tight to an area that sees very little traffic despite being public property. A hiker kicked him up and he ran across a small open field on Saturday. Just might get interesting...
> 
> Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

I may have to take a roadtrip come September!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Picked up this smaller 4-point side about an hour ago. Have about a 45-minute hike back to the car before I head home to prepare our pulled pork and smoked wing dinner[emoji106] 










Joe


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice find, but no snow? That's not fair we have way too much here lol.


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Put in about 3 hours today, no luck!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Grabbed another really good shed, even with the main beam broken. It was within 100 yards of where I parked and I walked by it, probably within 15 yards on the way in, but it stood out in the vines on the way out.









Better pics a little later.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Squirrel said:


> Nice find, but no snow? That's not fair we have way too much here lol.


I hear ya...was in the mid 40s yesterday and today. Bottom dropping out over the weekend though, with a little snow forecasted for Thursday night.

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice find joe!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I had a really good day today on a property that I had not yet visited this year. I logged 3.5 hours and covered just about 3 miles and landed the two sheds below. 


I found the first smaller 4-point side after about an hour into the search and the larger 4-point side on my way back to the car. Interestingly enough, I had likely walked within 20 feet of this bigger antler on the way into the area I was searching. I took a few shots to help showcase this, but I am not sure if the pics do this bone justice.



The main beam, despite being broken, measures 16”, the G1 – 3-5/8, G2 – 10-2/8, G3 – 10-7/8….you can clearly see that a G4 was present at one point during the season. The mass is very nice with H1 – 4-5/8, H2 – 4-1/8, a whopping H3 – 5-1/8, and H4 – 3-3/8. These scores total to an even 58”, again with a missing G4 and broken main beam. Even assuming he had a matching right side with the same defects (highly unlikely) and giving him a conservative 15” spread credit, you’d be looking at a 130” class deer. Not too shabby for PA public land.

I did see 8 deer including two buck both holding both sides. Neither buck was anything to get too excited about, but I was able to see them and that is always nice.

Once again I concentrated on a cut corn field, the hedge-rows crossing the fields leading to and from pockets of woods and a small “hidden-corner” of the cornfield. I call corners that sit below the sight line of the rest of the field as “hidden-corners”. Several terrain and habitat features can create these corners and they are typically hot-spots ALL year. If there is a good late season food source in that area, it tends to be a shed magnet. Like hunting you want to not only concentrate on that area, but trails to and from that area. In fact, I often go to aerial photo with a topo overlay and sometimes you can spot clear runways that you miss while you are on the ground.

Good luck to everyone getting out…I know many of you are snowed in right now and I’m sure it won’t take long for a few of you fly right past my total of 11 sheds.

2015 Totals
26 miles
35 hours
11 sheds


Joe


----------



## BigLoo8 (Nov 7, 2012)

Well being 3 hours away from home at college has cut down greatly on the amount of time I have gotten out this year. Most of the bucks seem to be holding strong, but my dad picked up our first shed of the year February the 4th. This buck showed up on camera for the first time on camera all year on January 27th and was on camera every night except one from then til he dropped. His match side is still missing but I have a pretty good idea of where it is and Ill be in there the first time I am able to be. Buck has some great character with the split g2 and I measured it out at 42 inches. 









Both sides still on








With the shed found side still attached








If you look real close you can see the shed laying in the very bottom left corner of the picture. First time I have had this happen, but took a little fun out of walking to find it. Either way I will take it!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Joe, you're killing me!!!

Wish this snow would disappear.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Loo that is a great catch with the cam...good luck getting after that bone!

Joe


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

Had an interesting day today. Got out for three hours and covered four miles, came up empty-handed. We did however come across a dead deer, and couple of bones. On our way out of the woods we heard clucking, the owner of the house we were near has chickens, and low and behold we saw a red fox chasing down a chicken. He ended up catching up to him but after seeing us he took off. It was very very cool to see!


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> Hey Loo that is a great catch with the cam...good luck getting after that bone!
> 
> Joe


Congrats on the 11 sheds so far Joe! Man you are going to clean house this year, 11 sheds and only the beginning of February! Still no change here, snow is knee deep which makes it a real pain trying to get out. I got out yesterday for 2 hours, and pretty much threw in the towel. Spring cannot come soon enough


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I was surprised how washed the bigger antler was - it isn't dried or cracked and the position clearly indicates it was dropped this year, but I am shocked at how white it was already. Even side-by-side with the small antler, there is a noticeable difference in color, with the smaller still holding some of that typical reddish/brown color. The larger antler was a little more in the open, as I found it along a hedgerow that traverses a rather larger corn field. In the picture below I found this antler in the area that I circled with black on the western potion of the photo. The black circle on the SE portion is where I found the matching set two weeks ago. The yellow spots are the areas that the deer were frequenting at dusk and dawn. The fields are cut corn, the area circled in the SE portion is a THICK, NASTY bedding area - virtually NO way to hunt it from a tree, even getting in there on the ground is an extreme chore....


Didn't get out looking yesterday and likely won't today or tomorrow either, but I was the last two days scoping the areas with my binos - I didn't get a look at the big one that I am plotting on, but did see 4 buck all holding both sides. The bottoms are falling out of the temps this weekend and I'm going to imagine many will be holed-up somewhere in the sun-drenched bedding areas and slopes. The pickings in the cut corn are pretty slim and same for the cut beans in that area. I don't want to move the buck out of the area, now that they are so close to dropping. My best guess is most will be off in the next 7-15 days. If I can get confirmation that a couple of the biggun's that I have been watching have dropped, I'll go in and risk moving some of the smaller ones. If not, I just might cozy up to the fire.

Not sure if I can convince the wife on a romantic Valentine's Day stroll through negative degree temps to search for some antlers, but I have a funny feeling I will be trying.:wink:

If you guys get out, good luck!

Joe


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

its early but walked around a little this afternoon while taking a stand down, tuff going with 10" snowpack down. will try again tomarrow in better areas, probably wont find anything untill March though.


----------



## Lcavok99 (Aug 13, 2014)

Heading out saturday morning to a known hot spot. Hopefully at least one shed will pop up.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow...take a look as those "feel like" temps....and today is forecasted as the warmest day of the weekend with Monday forecasted at the coldest.

Good luck to anyone braving these temps in pursuit of bone.

Joe


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> Wow...take a look as those "feel like" temps....and today is forecasted as the warmest day of the weekend with Monday forecasted at the coldest.
> 
> Good luck to anyone braving these temps in pursuit of bone.
> 
> Joe



Im moving some stands around today , and talking a ground blind down lol if its not froze to the ground .


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

pope125 said:


> Im moving some stands around today , and talking a ground blind down lol if its not froze to the ground .


Bundle up....it's COLD out there 

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I guess it is our turn here in the SSE part....snow falling and low temps. Doubt we will get considerable ground cover, but whatever we do get will likely be around for a while. Winds picking up by the hour with 40mph gusts forecasted overnight. 

Good luck if anyone gets out, I might go out and watch with my binos from the car, but doubt I will get out searching today.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

OUCH!!!

Thought I'd tough it out....made it about an hour...no bone is worth frost bite. I've lived in this area my entire life and can't recall conditions quite this bad. It really is the wind that is wrecking the havoc...sustained at 15-20, gusts up to 60. The 2" of snow is causing visibility issues again, only because of the wind. 










Tomorrow is forecasted to be worse...

Joe


----------



## Hawkfarm (Jun 8, 2010)

Joe: Your "up close and personal" buck is still packing as of last night. I'd love to get my hands on his sheds.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

H


Hawkfarm said:


> Joe: Your "up close and personal" buck is still packing as of last night. I'd love to get my hands on his sheds.



Nice....glad to see he made it through...doubt he'll be holding on much longer. 

Joe


----------



## 57medic (Nov 5, 2014)

I cant wait to get out there and look. One slight issue is the 40 feet (OK I exaggerated) 37 feet of snow we have on the ground may not dissipate until the Fourth of July. This may work in my favor, as I have vacation then, so more time to look!!

Not to hijack your thread, but I am planing on training my lab to help hunt. I hear they can be very effective. If I could just get the sheds to smell like a tennis ball I would be eyeball high in them!!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Still holding on.
View attachment 2162090


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

dang that hurts to see them still holding. went out today for a few hours with no luck. very hard and challenging to get around with the snow and cold. probably wont find anything untill late March


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Mathias said:


> Still holding on.
> View attachment 2162090


AWE MAN MATT - that is a great buck!!!! Is he on your property? Better keep tabs on him, those antlers would be nice to get your hands on....

Joe


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Joe. I need a pic of his right antler. If it has a kicker out the back I passed on him my first sit this year.


----------



## eskimoohunt (Dec 21, 2008)

Great thread. We still have 2-3 feet of snow on the ground so I'll be waiting a while. Can't wait to go


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Mathias said:


> Joe. I need a pic of his right antler. If it has a kicker out the back I passed on him my first sit this year.


If it is the same buck, you did good passing on him and better yet, you started the story....now you find his sheds and game plan for him this year....makes every sit next year that much more exciting, when you have a history with a deer and are game planning specifically for him....

Good luck!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Well we have joined most of the rest of the state - got close to 6" dumped on last night and with temps forecasted between 14-26 degrees over the next 10-days (one outlier of 42 on Sunday with some rain) and with two more snow events forecasted in the 10-day - might be a while before I can get out and actually find something. Did see two of the buck I have been focused on this shed season, both still holding. Got a great lead on a monster 12-point too...landowner showed me a few pics from her deck...she is not so keen on hunting, but doesn't mind if I go out to look for the antlers....she is keeping tabs on a nightly basis when he visits her yard and when he drops I should have sole access to that spot.

Hope everyone is staying warm.

Joe


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Im staying out of the woods as to not harass the deer. They have mother nature giving them a challenge, they don't need me scaring them.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

FearNot said:


> Im staying out of the woods as to not harass the deer. They have mother nature giving them a challenge, they don't need me scaring them.


I agree,,,most of what I have been doing to this point is watching my "hot-spots" from a distance with binos and using cams, and only walking in new areas or areas where I have not had very good success. I was fortunate to have that decent 8 drop early, I knew he dropped from my scouting and I was even more fortunate to get in there and get both sides on a 3-hour trip. I am anticipating a bulk of the brush beating to start in a couple of weeks. Hopefully, I'll have my trusty partner with me (my Dad) as he is currently on the tail end of navigating a torn Achilles and will be needing some PT sometime soon.

Joe


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

pope125 said:


> Im moving some stands around today , and talking a ground blind down lol if its not froze to the ground .


haha!! i took my ground blind out the second week of january. my stakes were frozen in and i had to cut the straps to get it free, which i'm not too happy about!


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

had pics of an 8, which i've never seen before, a small 6 and a half rack 7 (3 on the side that was left) from mid january. just checked my camera on monday and i had pics of three bucks, all at once with no antlers. i'm guessing it was the same three i have pics of from january.

can't wait for the 2 feet of snow to melt so i can go on the hunt!!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Sounds like you have some definite motivation....

Joe


----------



## brandon4584 (Apr 22, 2010)

I am located in SW Pa. I have found there to be 3 main factors that help me the most in shed hunting. 1. Know where the deer are generally bedding through years of scouting and hunting knowledge. I do not scout or walk during the times when the deer are preparing to shed through winter in hopes to keep them on a patternable route from bed to feed. 2. Late season food. We plant 10-15 acres of food plots on our 120 acre farm. We keep a yearly mix of brassicas, soy, corn, with the occasional experiment thrown in. This is essential to hunting and to holding as many deer as possible year round. 3. Timing has a big part in shed hunting. Don't walk through areas too early as you will upset their travel patterns. I don't go out until the majority of my bucks have shed on my trail cameras. How does everyone else feel about my approach? Do agrre, disagree or have anything to add?


----------



## brandon4584 (Apr 22, 2010)

Most of my local heard is still holding. Here is a pic from last weeks camera pull. I have both sides from the 10 from last year.

As stated previous, food and timing is everything! Here is the results of my first shed hunt last year. I walked for 2 hours through our food plots. The center set is from the 10 in the picture above. I ended the year with 33 sheds after walking the bedding areas and travel corridors.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah - I remember that picture - I just about passed out when I saw it...in fact, it served as a motivation of sorts for me to get out. I can tell you this....it has bee COOLLLD here, I couldn't even unlock my cams yesterday. I suspected a rough weekend ahead and wanted to be sure the feeders were full. There was a good 6" pack on the ground that was frozen solid, I wasn't even making boot prints as I walked.

I couldn't agree with you more about timing....not only timing when they drop, but to be the first out there.....the really nice 8 that I have been scoping is still carrying as of Tuesday night; his two buddies have both dropped. There is a brief warm-up (40 degrees) forecasted for Sunday and there is also rain forecasted the same day. I will be hoping to get a look at that 8 again tonight and if he has dropped, I think I might give it a go Sunday, providing it isn't a heavy rain.

So far 95% of my searching has been on public land. The small private parcels that I have I reserve for a little later as I am not as concerned about others getting in there. I know they do, but not anything like the way some of the public ground gets hit.

Good luck everyone.

Joe


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm getting cabin fever hope these temps break soon wood pile is getting low and got stand sites I would like to get taken care of here the cold weather took one of my game cameras out and not sure about the other 3 since I haven't been out to check them in 3 weeks .


----------



## Wldtmike07m (Dec 9, 2011)

I got 7 different bucks on cam last two weeks in West Virginia all were still holding timing is everything I agree I'm just waiten to see them drop checking cams Tommorow but another snow storm headed r way but still hope to see them dropping the waiting is killin me lol good luck to everyone


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm a mile from PA line in WV, had pics last night of horns... Gotta drop soon!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Got pounded here today...easily 6+ inches on my front lawn and still coming down now mixing with frozen rain. Unless it turns over to all rain and melts some of the snow...I doubt I am going out tomorrow.

Joe


----------



## Wldtmike07m (Dec 9, 2011)

Finally got a buck on cam that dropped but five others that haven't plus at least 5 inches of new snow sucks but excited to see them finally starting to drop


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Well the heavy 8 was bald Sunday night and I put in 90 - minutes and covered 1.15 miles yesterday searching. I am positive there are at least 8 antlers in this general area and was very disappointed I didn't land at least one. I have watched 4 buck, including the heavy racked 8 over the last three weeks and he was the last to drop, which happened sometime between 5PM on Friday and 4PM on Sunday. No human tracks in the area yesterday and I am confident I was one of, if not the first one, in there looking. Taking some time off in the next couple of days to get in there and look hard before I end up competing with the weekend warriors.

Joe


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> Well the heavy 8 was bald Sunday night and I put in 90 - minutes and covered 1.15 miles yesterday searching. I am positive there are at least 8 antlers in this general area and was very disappointed I didn't land at least one. I have watched 4 buck, including the heavy racked 8 over the last three weeks and he was the last to drop, which happened sometime between 5PM on Friday and 4PM on Sunday. No human tracks in the area yesterday and I am confident I was one of, if not the first one, in there looking. Taking some time off in the next couple of days to get in there and look hard before I end up competing with the weekend warriors.
> 
> Joe


Good luck Joe! A few more weeks, after the first melt I think you will really see the sheds start piling up. There is just way too much snow in this part of the state. I can't wait until it is over. I"m usually good for about 5 at this time of the year, but with this pile of snow dumped on us, I'm only at 1. Hopefully things can shape up


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

John_pro said:


> Good luck Joe! A few more weeks, after the first melt I think you will really see the sheds start piling up. There is just way too much snow in this part of the state. I can't wait until it is over. I"m usually good for about 5 at this time of the year, but with this pile of snow dumped on us, I'm only at 1. Hopefully things can shape up


Thanks John - the snow here has been frozen solid and I know he dropped over the weekend. My hope is that they are on-top of the snow or in the very least sticking out of the snow from the brief melt we had on Sunday. I really didn't hold too much hope for the others, thinking they are likely buried. It is cold now and will likely remain cold enough to keep the snow pack pretty solid. The sun shine actually makes it worse is it might start to melt the top layer, but the cold air over top and snow underneath, ends up freezign that layer and turning fields into ice-rinks.









Quick distance shot of a few finding refuge behind a housing development. Sorry for the poor quality....











Joe


----------



## rmm60985 (Oct 3, 2013)

Here are my dad and I's finds to this point. The matched set is from a big 11 we had on camera all summer. He went nocturnal on us when the season rolled around(surprise surprise). His set scored out to 140 3/8 with a conservative 15 inch spread. The other big four point side is from a buck we don't recognize. He's gonna be a stud next year. The others are just some decent little four point sides and there are a few dinks as well.


----------



## pope125 (Dec 11, 2013)

Nice shed !! You can see that deer is lacking age not much mass. Thats the shame with Pa we have the potently to grow some big deer if we only could give them some age .


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

pope125 said:


> Nice shed !! You can see that deer is lacking age not much mass. Thats the shame with Pa we have the potently to grow some big deer if we only could give them some age .


I agree....some nice sheds rmm....curious private or public land?

I also agree with the age comments...if we could get some deer to 5+ years old, we'd have many more head-turners being posted. I will say this though....there are better and better buck being taken each year in PA.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

I put in a solid 3 hours today and coverd 2.8 miles and came up empty handed...they are out there though....

Joe


----------



## Lcavok99 (Aug 13, 2014)

Ugggh. So much SNOWWWWW!!! Well until the snow melts at least half way, I'm putting the shed hunting on hold and gonna try my hand ad coyote hunting saturday A.M. Just got a foxpro hellfire and have been itching to get out with it after reading lots and lots about the different calls today.


----------



## rmm60985 (Oct 3, 2013)

12-Ringer said:


> I agree....some nice sheds rmm....curious private or public land?
> 
> I also agree with the age comments...if we could get some deer to 5+ years old, we'd have many more head-turners being posted. I will say this though....there are better and better buck being taken each year in PA.
> 
> Joe


All of these were found on private land. My dad actually found the match to the smaller, whiter 4 point side last night along with two others.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Turned in another 1.5 hours today and came up empty again. I am starting to wonder if someone got in here before me. Haven't crossed any tracks, but I am confounded as to the fact that I haven't found any sheds. I KNOW that big 8 is in here. Plan is to get out early tomorrow to focus on the eastern facing slope of the creek bottom. Hopefully, they are laying up there.....

2015 Totals
41 hours
32 miles
11 sheds

Joe


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

snow well above the knees here, will be a while before we are out.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I have not hit any woods in 3 weeks. I plan on checking out at least 2 different properties tomorrow and another 2 on Sunday, weather permitting. I just want to get back out there and check cams, do some post season scouting and look for sheds.


----------



## Jonbw (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm not from pa but you guys are killing me we have waist high snow in eastern ma! Well good hunting folks!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

*SKUNKED!!!! *

5+ hours covering just under 5 miles (I think I let frustration set in a bit and was moving faster than normal)....

I can't beleive I didn't stumble across one - conditions were fair, the sun was bright and temps cold 14 at 6:45 when I went out and 26 around noon when I called it quits. Decent snow melt on the ridge where I expeted them to be, TONS of sign - interestingly, I didn't even kick up a deer??

We have a front on the way in now expecting to drop 1-3" before switching over to all rain. As long as it isn't raining and there isn't a considerable snow accumulation, I will be out again tomorrow. I have been by myslef and to be honest I am a little hesitant to buidl a search team here as I have developed a bit of an investment in these antlers. This morning I spent most of my time in what I believed to be a good bedding area. It is located about 1/2 mile from the fleld that I ffrequently watched the 4 buck visit. I scoured the field and trails leading to the field, then hiked up onto the ridge where I spent probably 3 of the 5 hours out. Once I got in there, the sign seemed to support the bedding area theory, but no bone??? I think I might move in closer to the housing development on the other side of the creek if I go in tomorrow. 

Hope others who got out today had better luck than I did.....
*2015 Totals*
46 hours
37 miles
11 sheds

Joe


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

I went out to an active loggin site yesterday. Man is it getting hammered by deer. I didnt find any sheds but I did find a dead doe fawn. I was not happy to see that.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

NOTHING - got three hours in this morning before the snow started and still nothing. I know I am limiting my coverage by sticking to this one area, but I am confident the antlers are within a 2-miles radius of the field they have been frequenting - in fact, 9 deer, including 3 of the 4 buck that have distinctive enough features to identify even without their racks, were in that field last night  THEY ARE TEASING ME..... Problem is within that 2-mile radius are plenty of backyards and I have not gone to knock on any doors for permission to walk through, sticking mainly to the public area. Didn't make it all the way down the creek bed, so if I get the chance later this week, I will start from that end and work back....maybe a different perspective will help??


*2015 Totals*
49 hours
39.5 miles
11 sheds

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

CBB said:


> I went out to an active loggin site yesterday. Man is it getting hammered by deer. I didnt find any sheds but I did find a dead doe fawn. I was not happy to see that.


I imagine this winter may result in several more being found dead....

Joe


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

went out after lunch today for a couple hours. nothing. almost useless without snowshoes. I was beat within the first couple hundred yards. probably wont be till the end of the month to really get out and put the miles on


----------



## brandon4584 (Apr 22, 2010)

I found my first 3 sheds of the year checking cameras this past weekend. Wasn't out looking for sheds per say because of the snow, but these three were laying with in 3 feet of each other directly in front of one of my cameras. Unfortunatly the memory card seemed to malfunction so I lost all pictures from that week. That would have made two years in a row with pics of deer shedding in front of the camera. I'll try to get a pic of the sheds posted from my phone. I'm sure you'll be impressed! Especially with the match set!


----------



## brandon4584 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

brandon4584 said:


>


Congrats Brandon...we got whipped here today, about 8" dumped on us...it is forecasted to warm up drastically over the weekend, so I imagine we will be in a flooded, muddy mess, but if the snow thins, I am hoping to get back out...

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep....no real use in walking today, everything is BURIED around these parts.

I can't help thinking about that heavy main frame 8 rack out there getting devoured by the rodents. 

As soon as I can start seeing some ground I am hitting that area again.

Joe


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

Still a ton of snow in this part of PA. I'm hoping 1-2 weeks and there will be some bare ground showing, for the first time since mid jan. Definately some decent weather coming our way, thank god. I'm gonna really have to hit it hard, I have a lot of ground to make up


----------



## jeffbv (Jan 30, 2011)

I just got done walking about 2 miles. it was brutally hard without snow shoes. I found nothing, but it felt good to get some exercise


----------



## PAbigbear (Sep 13, 2007)

Nearly 2' of snow here. Hopefully by April 1st there will be some bare ground.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

WOW....Snow is really melting fast in these parts. If I can I might steal a few hours this week.

Joe


----------



## brandon4584 (Apr 22, 2010)

Checked the cameras and put out some feed this past Sunday. I was able to lay eyes on the big buck still holding both sides. Cameras confirmed this as well. Also came up with one more shed by one of the cameras. Buck I know well that appears to have a cleft pallet. This is 3 years in a row that I have found one side of his. Maybe I can make it a set this year with a little more searching.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats again Brandon!

Joe


----------



## Octoberjohn (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats to everyone with their success so far! I took a quick walk this morning and we still have a good 8 or more inches everywhere around me. Hopefully by next week we will finally be able to get after them! Good luck everyone!!


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

it's supposed to rain all day tomorrow, hopefully that will eat up some snow. should be good for walking by the weekend. as of sunday, there was still 2 feet + here


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Looking forward to getting out myself, have to find freak bucks. Still 6-12" left here….


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

The rain already started here...looking to get quite messy in the next 24-hours.


----------



## brandon4584 (Apr 22, 2010)

My father found a small set yesterday evening. I had stressed to him to take a picture of any shed he finds on our property before he picks it up. So, without a camera at the time, he left them lay. He said they were nearly on top of each other. The plan is to run out to our food plot this evening and snap a picture before taking them. I am interested to see if anythings disturbs them between then and now. Not a huge loss if they are gone. There will be no human presence there aside from us so most any disturbence would come from an animal unless we have a trespasser which rarely ever happens. Any one have any experince to share along these lines?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Never have had an issue with a 24-hour delay in picking them up except tresspassers. If you aren't expecting any of those, you should be good.....looking forward to the pics.

I didn't get out today, but the core area I have been focusing on looking for that big main frame 8 was looking pretty good. Depending on the rain tomorrow I might be able to get out a little.

Joe


----------



## brandon4584 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I went out last evening to snap a picture of and grab the set of sheds I mentioned before. In the process and through the night 2 additional sheds had been dropped from different deer. So I ended up with 2 bonus sheds bringing my 2015 total to 8 sheds(two of which are sets). All found while checking trail cameras. I hope to get out and actually hunt for sheds this Sunday so hopefully that number will go way up! Maybe with the nice 10 point set I'm really after.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

I was out snow shoeing over the weekend didn't find any sheds but did see 30 deer boy it felt good to get snow was still about 2 feet deep also took about 100 pds of food out for the game.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

My one buck on camera dropped 1 side 2.5 weeks ago (can't find it) and still has the other side as of yesterday. Craziness!


----------



## brandon4584 (Apr 22, 2010)

JRHOADES20 said:


> My one buck on camera dropped 1 side 2.5 weeks ago (can't find it) and still has the other side as of yesterday. Craziness!


I've noticed that on average most deer held on to their head gear a little longer this year compared to last. At this point most of my bucks have dropped except for the one nice 10 im hoping to find. I can back this up with weekly photos from my camera checks. If I had to say most held for about 2 weeks longer this year with some exceptions of course. I am always facinated and trying to collect data to judge when and why deer shed.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Some great finds Brandon...congrats.

Conditions were just too perfect to be in the office today and I was able to cover almost 3 miles over about 3 hours and 45-minutes, but I came up empty handed.....

I am getting close to start second guessing my approach this year. Most know that I have been scouting and watching the deer and then targeting the specific set of antlers, I'm starting to wonder if it is as difficilt as targeting a specific buck during the season; Lord knows I've tasted the unique taste of that tag soup many a times because of those choices. The success that I experience last year was primarily predicated on putting on miles and miles over habitat that I knew was healthy. I can say this year's approach has me walking what feels like endless circles over the same area, but I do not feel as though I'm taking a blind shot. It really does feel a little more like hunting. Once again, I'm starting to wonder if, just like bow hunting has become for me, it is more about the hunt than it is actually about the harvest?

I am still convinced this very nice mainframe 8-point rack is laying in this area somewhere. I was watching him on almost a daily occurrence in the evenings enter the field. He entered the field with the same three other buck two of which would be considered respectable for our area, but he was definitely set apart from the others. I have scoured the area before the snow, after the snow and I just can't seem to locate them. What makes this most frustrating is that I know they're laying on the ground somewhere not evading me, as a live buck has the ability to do in the fall. I mean it is not like they hear or see or smell me coming and run and hide, there just laying on the ground somewhere and I can't find them.

There is one last portuon of this area that I have not dedicated much time to that I'd like to try to hit either tomorrow or Friday before the weekend as I know now with the snow going there will certainly be others in there searching. I guess we will just see what we see.

My dad did finally get out for his first two trips of the year after dealing with a torn Achilles tendon since September. I believe he put in about 3 hours this week over two different small/short sessions in which he is considering as much as therapy as he is to find shed antlers, but he too has come up empty handed.

Good luck to others getting out. I expect this thread will get some heavy traffic in the near future.

Joe


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

good luck ringer and hope you find them sheds once we lose another 6-8"of snow I'm hitting hard.


----------



## brandon4584 (Apr 22, 2010)

Good luck joe. I'm hoping not to run in to the same problem you are facing. I'm watching a certain buck too that, as of last night, is still holding both sides. I found his set last year and am hoping to do the same this year. It sounds like one couldn't do more than what you've done. You've put the time in scouting and walking. I'm sure you'll be rewarded if you keep it up! Again good luck, and keep us posted. P.S. I found one more last night while putting feed out for the cameras. I'll update with a pic soon.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

no not more snow coming this crap can stop now I would rather have the rain.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

HOT DAMN MATT!!!!!

Does this mean you have both sides to THE FREAK??????

No matter what, CONGRATS!!

Joe


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I think they are different years. Today's is a lot closer to my pics from this year. Maybe '13 & '14 ?


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)




----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Man, that is even cooler!!!

Joe


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

that is pretty cool mathias congrats.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Decent mass!


----------



## brandon4584 (Apr 22, 2010)

Great find Mathias! I know those sheds have been on your mind. So clear me up. In the side by side pic which year is which? Regardless, congrats and good luck find the other side/sides.


----------



## brandon4584 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well I took a very short 15 minute walk through a little spot that has produced in the past and had some success. Nothing big but here they are. Brings the total this year up to 11 on our farm.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Man Brandon - you are racking them up - get it hahahah

Congrats!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Didn't get out asmuch as I was hoping to this week and tomorrow is looking like a wash with the forecasted rainfall. 

My Pop put in an additional 4-5 hours this week, including about 2 today with my two nephews and still empty handed

*2015 Totals*
53 hours
43.25 miles
11 sheds


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

The weather has not been ideal the last month + here in SW PA to get out and look. I did get out to 1 property last weekend and looked for 2 to 3 hours. I didn't find any, but my cams showed that all the bucks had dropped. The rain is supposed to clear off around noon tomorrow. I plan on spending a good portion of the afternoon and most of Sunday out looking for sheds and checking cams that have not been checked in quite a while.


----------



## tony21 (Nov 18, 2009)

Havent got to look to much for sheds yet this spring, just browsing through the field, however i was awefully suprised to see an 8 point tonight on the way home after work. Would have thought they have dropped antlers for sure by now but i have heard of bucks keeping thier antlers all year.


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

My son and I were out Wednesday afternoon. Found another carcass. No sheds. We still had almost 2 feet of snow.


----------



## brandon4584 (Apr 22, 2010)

Made it out for a walk this morning. All the snow is off and we had a nice morning here in 2A (SW PA). Anyways, after about a 2 hour walk we came up with 5 sheds to add to the total. Didn't find the ones we are after but a good day non the less. That brings this years total to 15 so far with 4 sets. Good luck to all!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

Brandon you should have a hot spot for this up and coming season.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice Brandon!
We walked a few hours today. Only found half of a forkie.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Found another nice shed today bringing my total to 3 this year with one match. What's the best way to post pics on here from the phone.


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok think I got it


----------



## John_pro (Sep 26, 2013)

Spent 4 hours shed hunting the Benezette area.
Seen over 50+ whitetails, quite a few elk, but no sheds. It's only a matter of time haha
Good luck


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Joe!!!!


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Flushed 2 Woodcock too.


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

No sheds here yet. Nice sheds guys!


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Mathias that things a freak congrats. Is he a real old buck?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

HOLY CRAP MATT!!!!!! SUPER FREAK!!! You have to put those two together for a picture....

Nice finds Brandon!

You guys are "racking them up":wink:....

Life (work, family, home repair, car repair, etc...) has gotten in the way a bit and I have NOT put in the time over the last 10-days that I was hoping for, but it isn't over ... I have been keeping close tabs on the area that I have been focusing on and seems no-one else has been in there looking. I am hoping to get a little time here and there this week that might amount to something....

On another note, my Pop has put it 5-6 hours over the last few days and hasn't turned up a single antler yet. Depending on a few factors, we might try to put together a search party this weekend. 

Congrats to the guys loading up!!

Joe


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

You guys are killing me! Nice finds!

Went out with a buddy yesterday still well over a foot of snow in the woods here. Terrible walking conditions. So we went to camp and cleaned up the place a little.


----------



## TRex18 (Oct 3, 2013)

Ringer......went out for 3 hours yesterday....walked some bedding areas....and food plots/field edges....No good...will try later this week determined to find a shed from a 3.5 yold that made it........also found where a local is hunting the edge of the prop though! 5 feet off the line!


----------



## WNY Bowhunter (Aug 29, 2004)

Mathias said:


> Joe!!!!


Awesome...that's motivation for me to keep at it (if the snow ever melts off)!!! Now, there are three right side laying out there yet...


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Danged snow, killing my morning shed hunting plans.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Finally was able to carve out some time this week and Mother Nature decides.to welcome spring with 5" of snow from what I am hearing things are forecasted to change over to rain and the weekend is forecasted to be in the 40s...maybe the entire weekend won't be lost....

Joe


----------



## HoytorHell (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm currently in Michigan and too much snow here to find any. Maybe in a couple weeks....


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

I've put in close to 15-18 hrs walking 40-50 acers only had 1 buck on camera all late season. No sheds but me and my dog found this today. Thinking its a yr old since its chewed pretty good on one side.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Mathias you could almost call that one the "hand buck" lol .
haven't had any luck myself just a couple dead doe's


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

Walked the edges and woods of a cut corn field for an hour and forty-five minutes today and my girlfriend found her first actual shed! I can't be more proud of her.


----------



## JRHOADES20 (Jul 11, 2012)

Decided to give public land a try, and found my first ever shed and another matching pare of a dead bucks antlers. Pretty pumped.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Man that is a good looking Pup!!! Congrats on the find....

WAY TO GO CHARLIE!!!!! What a great day to be out and about - congrats on the find - was that in any of the areas we searched together? Tell her I said CONGRATS!!!

I spent the day cutting trees, doing taxes, building cameras, hitting Cabelas.....where do the hours go....I should have a few hours to steal away this week and I am still on the hunt for that good-un'

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

I have been out a few times, no luck so far. I am off finally for 2 days! Need to hit my lease in Maryland also.


----------



## brandon4584 (Apr 22, 2010)

Took some time this weekend to get out. Didn't find the ones we were after but ended up with a nice surprise. I killed a decent buck this year and had one of his sheds from the year prior. Well we found the other side after it sat in the woods for an entire year. So I was very excited to have the matching set to the buck I killed! I also found a little forky bringing this years totals to 16 sheds. Here are the sheds found and the matching set.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats guys....really loading up...

Joe


----------



## BGM51 (Dec 21, 2009)

Finally found my 1st shed of the year. Been laid up with a torn Achilles tendon last several months. Only been out looking the last 2 weeks. Got 19.5 hrs in so far.
found the shed in a thick bedding area.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats on the find....

Joe


----------



## Octoberjohn (Jan 15, 2012)

I have been out three times so far and covered some really good ground. The sheds just aren't cooperating with me. If we were having a contest on finding deer poop then I am certain that I would be in the running!! I have one camera out and have no horns on it. Plus I saw 20+ deer in one field the other night and no horns there either, so I would say that most have probably dropped. Good luck to everyone out there looking!


----------



## Barbod27 (Mar 23, 2015)

Put in a little over 20 hours so far this season with a total of 12 antlers (beating my record of 10 antlers last year) after picking up these 2 this past weekend. Heading out today after work to see what I can find.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Barbod27 said:


> Put in a little over 20 hours so far this season with a total of 12 antlers (beating my record of 10 antlers last year) after picking up these 2 this past weekend. Heading out today after work to see what I can find.
> 
> View attachment 2192761


Awesome - 12 in 20 hours is a pretty darn good ratio -what part of PA do you call home? Are you searching primary private or public grounds....

Joe


----------



## Barbod27 (Mar 23, 2015)

I search a bunch of private suburban patches in Dauphin and York Counties. Mostly find smaller antlers with an occasional nice find. I got those 2 in the photo within 100 yards of each other and when I spotted the 2nd from afar I thought it was the match. But they are 2 different bucks. Still have a couple weeks left to try to add to my total before the woods start greening up.


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

so far i've only been able to amass 8.8 miles of distance in 7 hrs. & 45 minutes and have nothing to show yet. hopefully in the next two weekends i can do some damage as some of the snow has melted in my primary hunting areas. 

good luck everyone!!


----------



## brandon4584 (Apr 22, 2010)

Ran in to the flu so no shed hunting for me this weekend. On the up side my dad stumbled on a few while doing some work on the farm. One was a buck we were hoping to find! Pictures to come.


----------



## BGM51 (Dec 21, 2009)

Got out 5.5 hours the last couple of days. No sheds but plenty of deer sign. Surprised I wasn't able to come across any sheds. Got 25 hrs. in so far. Only one 3 pt so far. hope to get out a couple of times this week.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

I was out the other day trying to compete my freak buck pair. No luck. Flushed 2 woodcock again, that was nice to see.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Was only able to sneak in 2.5 hours all of last week and the weekend. Spent the day on Saturday with my son in the Hunter Safety Education Class at the Lower Providence Rod and Gun Club, those guys were a class act and did a great job. Interestingly, I bet there were only 8-9 students under the age of 14, most of the group of roughly 40 were adults.

Hoping to put a few hours in this week, the foliage is starting to green-up....

*2015 Totals*
55 hours
45 miles
11 sheds


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Bee tough shedding for me , finally found one yesterday afternoon. A 4 point.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

HNTRDAVE said:


> Bee tough shedding for me , finally found one yesterday afternoon. A 4 point.


Congrats Dave - glad to see you grabbed one!!

Joe


----------



## brandon4584 (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's a few pics of the one we were looking for. Not huge but pretty solid for a 3.5 year old. We are now going to scour the area for the other side!


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks Joe! Nice shed there Brandon!


----------



## quadcam (Mar 22, 2015)

Dad found these while i was at school, was out for about an hour he said. Ill be looking over Easter break.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

quadcam said:


> View attachment 2197068
> 
> 
> Dad found these while i was at school, was out for about an hour he said. Ill be looking over Easter break.


Man that is a cache and in an a hour too boot - congrats to you both. Just curious private or public land? Is that a matching set?

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

brandon4584 said:


> Here's a few pics of the one we were looking for. Not huge but pretty solid for a 3.5 year old. We are now going to scour the area for the other side!


Congrats Brandon - great find - good luck getting after the mate....

Joe


----------



## quadcam (Mar 22, 2015)

12-Ringer said:


> Man that is a cache and in an a hour too boot - congrats to you both. Just curious private or public land? Is that a matching set?
> 
> 
> Joe


Its private but not owned us. I think the two larger ones are for sure he said they were about 100 yards apart.


----------



## hookedonarchery (Jan 28, 2006)

Haven't kept track of the hours or miles but it's been a lot. Only have two sheds to show for it. I hunt in the Bradford, Sullivan and Tioga counties here in the north. Snow is still deep on mountains but finally bare in the lowlands and south facing slopes. Hoping to get out a bunch more this weekend! It's been a super rough year looking for sheds for my friends and I so far.
















The last photo contains the small one I found and the two in the middle my son found and the other a friend of mine found.


----------



## hookedonarchery (Jan 28, 2006)

This pic didn't show in first post...


----------



## hookedonarchery (Jan 28, 2006)

The last pic...


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to see you nabbed a few - congrats!

Joe


----------



## Spency (Oct 29, 2009)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow......looks like about 4 fresh inches here in NC PA since 8 this morning. Just when it was getting to where it was reasonable to walk in the woods.

I spent last weekend in Southern Ohio looking, we were pretty late, but managed 8 in 3 days. Only 1 nice one and a bunch of 2 and 3 pointers.

My dad has found 2 in PA so far this year and none for me yet.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Spency said:


> Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow......looks like about 4 fresh inches here in NC PA since 8 this morning. Just when it was getting to where it was reasonable to walk in the woods.
> 
> I spent last weekend in Southern Ohio looking, we were pretty late, but managed 8 in 3 days. Only 1 nice one and a bunch of 2 and 3 pointers.
> 
> My dad has found 2 in PA so far this year and none for me yet.


Hearing rumors there is some more snow in the forecast down here too - I sure hope the rumors are not true....

Joe


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

12-Ringer said:


> Hearing rumors there is some more snow in the forecast down here too - I sure hope the rumors are not true....
> 
> Joe


Please no. Please.


----------



## Lcavok99 (Aug 13, 2014)

Already got hit with the snow here. It was coming down hard for about an hour but it melted as soon as it hit the ground, didnt stick.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

nicko said:


> Please no. Please.


You been out at all? Walked up on decent flock of birds at Hopewell, 3 nice toms....no sheds  ton of boot tracks 

Joe


----------



## PAbigbear (Sep 13, 2007)

12-Ringer said:


> Hearing rumors there is some more snow in the forecast down here too - I sure hope the rumors are not true....
> 
> Joe


You guys in the south are lucky. I measured 15" of very hard, crusty snow in the woods Sunday, with another 6" on top today. With any luck we'll be able to track a spring gobbler down the first day.


----------



## Pirates12369 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hey guy's ive been following all the post, congrats on all the finds. So far this year I have 15 sheds to show for all my walking I've put in; here's a couple of my finds


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Excellent...thanks for jumping on board with the thread and sharing...some great finds CONGRATS!

Joe


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

12-Ringer said:


> You been out at all? Walked up on decent flock of birds at Hopewell, 3 nice toms....no sheds  ton of boot tracks
> 
> Joe


I haven't had time with work lately. I've pretty much given up on turkey hunting around here. There are too many fox and racoons on the land I hunt to hold and sustain any birds and public land gets trampled.


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

Spent 3 hours and covered 4.5 miles today with Michelle and it was a great day to be outside. Jumped a herd of at least 25 deer and found this nice 3 point side (brow tine broken). Spotted it in between two cut corn fields with my binos from about 300 yds out. Today brings us to 51.5 miles and 5 sheds...seems we find one every 10 miles haha!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

CMattero said:


> Spent 3 hours and covered 4.5 miles today with Michelle and it was a great day to be outside. Jumped a herd of at least 25 deer and found this nice 3 point side (brow tine broken). Spotted it in between two cut corn fields with my binos from about 300 yds out. Today brings us to 51.5 miles and 5 sheds...seems we find one every 10 miles haha!


Awesome Charlie - that is cool - anoher good reason why I always have my binos on when I am out. Great find!

Joe


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

nicko said:


> I haven't had time with work lately. I've pretty much given up on turkey hunting around here. There are too many fox and racoons on the land I hunt to hold and sustain any birds and public land gets trampled.


Nick, pm sent.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

nicko said:


> I haven't had time with work lately. I've pretty much given up on turkey hunting around here. There are too many fox and racoons on the land I hunt to hold and sustain any birds and public land gets trampled.


Tell me about it - I dont' even try in these parts, we drive all the way to Potter (5 hours) or to the Poconos (2 hour). I've had my son out since he was 9 years old and while we have had a few close encounters both in Potter and at Hickory Run, he has been unable to seal the deal (he turns 12 on 4/11). We are planning on heading up to Potter for the youth day on 4/24. My dad is going up for the entire week prior (nice to be reitred), hopefully he can locate some birds for us to get on Saturday morning.

Joe


----------



## hookedonarchery (Jan 28, 2006)

Got out tonight after work for a bit and got lucky. I spotted the bigger one from about 10 yds away. I yelled for the dog to come over and see if she could find it. My cousins kids came as well and the boy walked up to the antler I spotted and said "hey there is another one!" I thought he was kidding but then picked up the smaller shed about 4-5 inches from the larger shed. Glad I didn't walk all the way up to it at first as this was his first shed find. Never found two antlers from different deer that close together, pretty cool!!









Here he is holding the two


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats on the finds.....always great getting the kids involved.

Joe


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

12-Ringer said:


> Awesome Charlie - that is cool - anoher good reason why I always have my binos on when I am out. Great find!
> 
> Joe


Thanks Joe! We're hoping it's not our last time out this season. I feel like there may only be a few more weeks left before things really green up.


----------



## hookedonarchery (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks Joe! 

CMattero,nice find with the binos! I always have my binos with me too. I found a very small antler last year with my binos from approximately 80 or so yds away.
This one, I think.....


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

hookedonarchery said:


> Thanks Joe!
> 
> CMattero,nice find with the binos! I always have my binos with me too. I found a very small antler last year with my binos from approximately 80 or so yds away.
> This one, I think.....


Man that's awesome! Good eye to find that!! I had the advantage of finding a sun bleached antler so it stood out a little bit more


----------



## hookedonarchery (Jan 28, 2006)

CMattero said:


> Man that's awesome! Good eye to find that!! I had the advantage of finding a sun bleached antler so it stood out a little bit more


Yeah sun hit it just right or something. Definitely got lucky!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Awe yea!!!!!!!


















More to come later....I'm ON THE HUNT!!!

Joe


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

12-Ringer said:


> Awe yea!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck Joe!!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Hell YEAH!!!! Got both sides....



















Details later....

Joe


----------



## hookedonarchery (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice finds! Congrats!


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Those are beauties Joe. Congrats!!!


----------



## CMattero (Nov 16, 2014)

Awesome find joe!


----------



## BH Bowhunter (Jan 20, 2012)

[]






Found this young buck out turkey scouting today.


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

BH Bowhunter said:


> []
> View attachment 2199834
> Found this young buck out turkey scouting today.


that wasnt no young buck, where in Pa?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Well guys, let this be proof that persistence pays....the sun and warm temps were just too much for me take through the office window, so I cashed in early and hit the woods. In total I covered 4.75 miles in 4.5 hours. I didn't find anything until just about the end of the third hour and to be honest it was pretty much by accident. Any of you who have been following along know that I have been in search of this particular main-frame 8 for over month and what I can tell you now...I was giving him way too much credit. I was searching open fields as if I was looking for a needle in a haystack, in bedding areas so thick I often found myself crawling just to get through. I was using tools like Google earth and G4Map to pinpoint what I believed to be ideal areas for travel and bedding. As it turns out the pair were found approximately 200 yards from one another and the right side (which was the second that I found) was found within 45 yards of a parking lot (welcome to suburbia).

After roughly 3 hours in I was just about to call it a day and had a decent walk back to the car. Instead of walking the field AGAIN for what would have been likely the 50th time over the last month, I decided to take the high-bank along the creek. To be completely honest I never expected to find any mature buck's antlers here as it is actually a narrow pinch point that is created with the creek and parking lots from a small strip mall. If it were any other conditions creating pinch point, it would have likely been the first place i would have looked, but given the traffic and amount of folks walking, it was really an after thought. As I was walking along I stopped to tie my boot and when I bent down my eyes wandered a little further down the embankment and that is where I spotted the first antler. I could see the mass and almost killed myself sliding down the embankment (pic above in post #379). Man I was stoked, I walked the creek all the way to the culvert that goes under the roadway, crossed the stream there and walked it all the way back on the opposite bank and still came up empty handed. When I got back to the area where the creek comes closest to the field, I crossed the creek again, this time staying on the steep hillside and walked back to the culvert. I as approached the last 50 yards before I would hit the pavement of the lots, I caught a glimpse of the tines sticking up through the leaves (pic in post #381). Pretty much took off running to the spot and uncovered the match.

Turns out to be a massive, heay-racked 10- point (split brow and crab claw off of a main-frame 8)....




These pics really do do not do this set any justice....the right side scores 67 7/8" with a base of 5 5/8" and the left side scores an even 67" with a base of 6 2/8". Giving this buck a consersavtive spread of 17" and you would be looking at a 151 7/8" public land, SE PA bruiser!!!! These antlers combined wiegh a whopping 5.2lbs.:mg:

As if this find wasn't reward enough for all of the time and effort that I have put in so far, I decided to hike the fire-break/pipe-line back the car as my ankle was really giving me a hard time by this point. Walking down the middle of the break I stumble across this 5-point side....



You can clearly see the coloration differences as this guy has been baking in the open, whereas the oher two were in a relatively steep creek bottom, covered with leaves. They do have an interesting color to them....

The days rewarrd, three total antlers....


The good news...now I an actually hit a few small pieces of private property for which I have access. My Dad, my son, and I will be hitting on parcel early tomrrow. Last year we landed roughly 15 sheds from this property and it hasn't been touched yet this year...at least that I know of....

Good luck to everyone out there looking. I know tomorrow looks to be a great day to be out in SE PA.....

Thanks for reading the disseration - I am just stoked!!!!

2015 Totals
59 hours
50.75 miles
14 sheds 

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow! Man that set is a beauty! Do you history with him? Any trail cam pics?


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

HNTRDAVE said:


> Wow! Man that set is a beauty! Do you history with him? Any trail cam pics?


No trail cam pics - he didn't show up until the late season and was unable to get on him. I did watch him and three of his buddies after the season as they constantly fed in the same general area of a corn field that was picked very late.

Joe


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Those bases are crazy thick. Real shed hunting trophies there Joe. Awesome!


----------



## Octoberjohn (Jan 15, 2012)

Congrats Joe!! Way to stick with it!! That should give some of us a little motivation to get back out there!


----------



## DTales (Dec 5, 2008)

Congrats bud - nice finds! :thumbs_up


----------



## mudfalcon (May 11, 2013)

I'm not far from PA in Cleveland, OH but I didn't know where else to post this. Anyone else seeing horned deer?? I just saw a fork horn with 2 doe yesterday... Horns intact. Did not expect that


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

well I managed to get out today not to look for sheds necessarily but to get the boys out and blow some dust off them so we grabbed the pellet guns and went out for a walk but I got lucky and struck pay dirt on our way back in .


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats Jesse!

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

mudfalcon said:


> I'm not far from PA in Cleveland, OH but I didn't know where else to post this. Anyone else seeing horned deer?? I just saw a fork horn with 2 doe yesterday... Horns intact. Did not expect that


I haven't seen any still carrying either live or on camera.

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck to everyone out today!!

Joe


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

mudfalcon said:


> I'm not far from PA in Cleveland, OH but I didn't know where else to post this. Anyone else seeing horned deer?? I just saw a fork horn with 2 doe yesterday... Horns intact. Did not expect that


I saw a little basket on the way to work last Friday with a couple does..was really surprised to see one still carrying horns.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Took a walk on a different property the other afternoon. Found no sheds but I did see some fresh scrapes.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

My son got his first match......


















I snagged one and so did my Pop. Still out, juat taking a short break.

More to come, hopefully.

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Congrats to the young man!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

the old man and I went out for a couple hrs today and had a good day.


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice finds!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats Jesse...awesome finds!!

We had a great day, landed 10 sheds including three matched sets. My son found two of the matched sets. Together he and my Dad teamed up on one set. 

Pics and details later.

Joe


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

thanks was a fun time I think I got my dad hooked this was his first time shed hunting with me and he found his first shed today we also seen 6 deer today.


12-Ringer said:


> Congrats Jesse...awesome finds!!
> 
> We had a great day, landed 10 sheds including three matched sets. My son found two of the matched sets. Together he and my Dad teamed up on one set.
> 
> ...


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

can't wait to see the pictures one thing I have never done is found a matching set I thought it was funny how the shed's were all from the same side.


12-Ringer said:


> Congrats Jesse...awesome finds!!
> 
> We had a great day, landed 10 sheds including three matched sets. My son found two of the matched sets. Together he and my Dad teamed up on one set.
> 
> ...


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

the old man and I with our finds.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Like I mentioned earlier, we had an awesome day yesterday (except for the ticks:mg: - I hate those damn bugs:uzi: and never expected to see them so soon, time to break out the Sawyers I guess)

Anyway, we hit the small piece of private ground that I have access to Chester County. I was pretty confident we'd turn up something, but didn't quite expect that we'd land 10 sheds, including three matched sets. My son had the eagle-eye as he landed 5 out of the 10 including two matched sets, as well as, the match to a single my Pop had found. Interestingly, all of the matched sets were relatively close to one another, As you can see from the pic I posted in post # 400 one set appeared to be knocked off as the deer traveled along a trail that seemed to pass though a deadfall. In that pic you can see the trail, as well as, both sheds not 10 feet apart with my son pointing to the furthest shed from the camera.

He also turned up this small 8-point...


Both he and my Dad tagged teamed for this 10-point...was within 40 yards of one of our stands...:darkbeer:


Depending on the criteria that you use, this is likely the best we found yesterday....


here is a pic of the total haul...


Like I said, my son found 5, my Dad 3 and I landed two....we covered 2.25 miles over a little more than 3.5 hours...









In addition to the ticks, we did find two unknown treestands that we have to deal with...never ceases to amaze me...

Happy Easter everyone and if you are heading out, at least in the SE part of the state be mindful of the ticks....:thumbs_do

Joe


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Here are a few other shots as we found them yesterday ....









*2015 Totals*
59 - hours
53 - miles
16 - sheds 

+5 - my son - 3.5 hours - 2.25 miles
+4 - my Dad - unknown hours - unknonwn miles 

25 total sheds

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow! Nice finds again! Congrats.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Awesome Joe!


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

really nice finds ringer I really haven't gone to far in the woods yet looking some areas still holding 6-10" of snow yet but hopefully in the next week or so I can hit it up good also got to get my 3d rig finished up here and ready.


----------



## BowTechForever (Jun 12, 2012)

Found a handful over break







My first matched set of the year







And just because I love them, my crown Jewels from last season. "Captain Hook" The next WR 6 point


----------



## Lcavok99 (Aug 13, 2014)

Infiltrated my honey hole today. Came up with 5 sheds in 2.5 hours. Two of them will make for some nice shooters for the upcoming season. Unfortunately i found a very fresh dead buck. And even more unfortunately his bases on his head were massive. His face was completely grey and was clearly a mature buck. Lots of evidence of coyotes surrounding it, so i will try some coyote hunting tomorrow afternoon. Everybody has some nice finds! Good luck!!!


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

around here they dont mess around. they lose their entire head


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

airwolf said:


> around here they dont mess around. they lose their entire head


That's a funny post!

Joe


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I found this one dead yesterday. I don't think I had any trail cam photos of him last year however, I believe my son had him at 45 yards opening day of the 2014 firearms season here in Indiana. Hate to find it this way.


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

No sheds just this yesterday.


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

wow I'm glad I haven't found any dead deer yet but really haven't got to go deep in the woods yet.


----------



## Lcavok99 (Aug 13, 2014)

Went into my hot spot again today hoping to find some sheds that matched shed found yesturdaysets. Found 2 that completed sets from sheds found yesterday, and found a bonus spike today. 2015 totals: 9, Hours:6.5. Pretty darn good ratio.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Lcavok99 said:


> View attachment 2202604
> 
> View attachment 2202605
> 
> ...



Great finds, congrats.

Joe


----------



## fiveohrsp (Dec 24, 2008)

My first 2 of the year and my first matched pair ever! none of my spots hold too many buck. This one I watched all season, he was hit by a car so he wasn't going far. They were 10 feet apart but took me 2 days to find. Found in Perkasie PA


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Great find 5....

Joe


----------



## CBB (Aug 6, 2011)

Glad you guys can seem to find them this year!
Been out close to 8 time this years probably over 15 hours and haven't found a single shed this year. Bout to give it up and just scout for deer and turkey.


----------



## hookedonarchery (Jan 28, 2006)

My son and I went out for a walk tonight on a property I just gained access to last evening. We walked around for two hours and then found this one within 100 yds of the car on our way back. One of my biggest ever! Measured approximately 57".








Water bottle for comparison


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

hookedonarchery said:


> My son and I went out for a walk tonight on a property I just gained access to last evening. We walked around for two hours and then found this one within 100 yds of the car on our way back. One of my biggest ever! Measured approximately 57".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats - that is a great find! Hope you and your son enjoyed yourself - I know we have a blast when we go....

Joe


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice find 'hooked' and congrats on the new hunting spot!

Joe, "freak" buck was in the yard last evening late and his nubs are showing :embara: he looks like a uni-base they're so large. Can't wait to see what he develops into this year…...


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Mathias said:


> Nice find 'hooked' and congrats on the new hunting spot!
> 
> Joe, "freak" buck was in the yard last evening late and his nubs are showing :embara: he looks like a uni-base they're so large. Can't wait to see what he develops into this year…...


Man - that is so cool - I hope you or your son meet up with him this fall...turkey gobbling out there in your little slice of heaven?

Joe


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Joe, the turkeys have disappeared for a couple weeks now. I blame it on the rotten weather this year. They'll be back….and we'll be waiting.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Mathias said:


> Joe, the turkeys have disappeared for a couple weeks now. I blame it on the rotten weather this year. They'll be back….and we'll be waiting.


Nice good luck to you and your son....I'll be looking for some pics. My son is stoked this year, even cleared out a space on his bedroom wall for a fan mount. I sure hope it works out for him. Spring weekends are always crazy and without any birds close we run to the Poconos (~2 hours) when we can. We will be up in Potter for the Youth day on 4/25, sure wish they'd make it a youth WEEKEND and give the kids a Sunday, but don't want to open that can of worms AGAIN. He has made the honor roll all three quarters so far and I just might take him out of school for a couple of days to get back to up to our place in Potter. 

Joe


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Sounds like he deserves it Joe. Good luck!


----------



## hookedonarchery (Jan 28, 2006)

Well when I got home from work tonight, my son asked if I wanted to go for a walk tonight. I was actually hoping he wanted to go and try to find the other half of the one we found last night. So we went and to my surprise we found the other half about 250-300 yds away from where we found the other half the night before. Only my second "set" of sheds ever. This side is a little bigger than the other side, a good guess should be around 60" or so.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

AWESOME!!!!

Seems your son has gotten the bug...congrats to you both.

Joe


----------



## jesses80 (Apr 17, 2011)

sweet find.


hookedonarchery said:


> Well when I got home from work tonight, my son asked if I wanted to go for a walk tonight. I was actually hoping he wanted to go and try to find the other half of the one we found last night. So we went and to my surprise we found the other half about 250-300 yds away from where we found the other half the night before. Only my second "set" of sheds ever. This side is a little bigger than the other side, a good guess should be around 60" or so.


----------



## hookedonarchery (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah Joe, my son has definitely got the bug! Good for me as It gives me an excuse to get out even more now!


----------



## Xforce41 (Sep 4, 2013)

Found this matched set on Easter Sunday.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Congrats XForce....great find.

Joe


----------



## hookedonarchery (Jan 28, 2006)

Nice find xforce!


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

well, i finally give up. I've gone 23 miles in 21:30 hours and haven't found a thing. 

Just goes to show how tough it is here in PA. 

My last hope is a possible find while out spring gobbler hunting. 

good luck to those that are still going and will be going for gobblers!!


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

MARTIN BOBCAT said:


> well, i finally give up. I've gone 23 miles in 21:30 hours and haven't found a thing.
> 
> Just goes to show how tough it is here in PA.
> 
> ...




Tough indeed...at least you spent 20+ hours in the woods in the off-season, hopefully you found some benefit to that! Good luck chasign the gobblers.

Joe


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

Ive given up about a week ago. I was out since middle of Feb and havent found a single shed ,wasn't for lack of trying that much I know.


----------



## Barbod27 (Mar 23, 2015)

I ended my shed season a little over a week ago. Wound up with 17 total a new personal record. Was great to get out walking after such a long winter.







Some photos as they lay:


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

Joe, neighbor found the other side. Neither of us would part with ours.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Holy crap Matt......bitter sweet I am sure. Talk about Keeping Your Eyes on the Prize this seaon....plenty of motivation right there....

Joe


----------



## airwolf (Jul 28, 2005)

found this little one last Friday night , good thing because the big snowstorm had set in later that night


----------



## Winston_7 (Jan 17, 2015)

Not exactly what I was hoping to find. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Charman03 (Jul 31, 2006)

MARTIN BOBCAT said:


> well, i finally give up. I've gone 23 miles in 21:30 hours and haven't found a thing.
> 
> Just goes to show how tough it is here in PA.
> 
> ...


From my experience I think you are covering too much ground. You will find more if you go into the thickest late season bedding areas you can find and just crawl around for a few hours. I never did very good when I tried to cover a ton of ground, do best throughly checking small thick areas.


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Be sure to post these on the 2016 Pa shed thread when it gets started! 
I'm dying to get out and look


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

2016 thread already going
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=3444665

Joe


----------



## HNTRDAVE (Aug 20, 2008)

Thanks joe! Did not see that.


----------

